# LEED



## twada (Feb 7, 2007)

I am a building consulting electrical engineer. In California it is becoming more important to become a LEED certified engineer / architect. I am curious if there is anyone who is certified as LEED AP here. If so, can you explain what exactly LEED does, and how to become a LEED certified designer? What kind of exam is it like? Is it similar to the PE exam? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## mizzoueng (Feb 8, 2007)

*How do I become a LEED® Accredited Professional (LEED® AP?)*

Download the LEED Professional Accreditation Candidate Handbook for important details about becoming a LEED AP, including registering for and taking the exam. here

*When and where is the exam offered in my area?*

USGBC contracts with Thomson Prometric to administer the LEED AP exam at their test sites all over the U.S. and its territories. Please call Thomson Prometric at 888-215-4154 to find your local test center and register for your exam. Exams may be scheduled for Monday through Saturday, 8am to 8pm.

*How do I register for the LEED exam?*

The exam is computer-based and is delivered and proctored through Thomson Prometric. It is offered on demand at local test centers across the United States and its territories. To schedule an exam, please call 1-888-215-4154 as there is no web-based registration. It is recommended that candidates contact Thomson Prometric at least two weeks ahead of the date they wish to sit for the exam. The exam fee is $250 for members and $350 for non-members.

*How do I select the appropriate exam track? *

After the discontinuation of the current exam, (last date for New Construction version 2.1 exam is 10/31/06), the U.S. Green Building Council will release three exam tracks: LEED for New Construction v2.2, LEED for Existing Buildings v2.0 and LEED for Commercial Interiors v2.0.

Candidates will be able to select the rating system and exam track which they feel best applies to the type of building projects they work with most often. You can read through each rating system on the LEED Rating Systems page to decide which is right for you. Candidates will only need to pass one exam track in order to achieve the LEED Accredited Professional credential. As a LEED Accredited Professional, one is eligible for ID Credit 2, LEED Accredited Professional on a registered project.

There are corresponding Reference Guides and Technical Review Workshops for each exam track.

Link to FAQ on LEED APs

Also, the test is a 73 question multiple choise test. It is given on a computer and you have 1 hour 45 minutes to complete the test. You will be given the results before you leave the testing site.

I am not a LEED, this is just what I pulled from the LEED site.


----------



## rasmalai (May 14, 2007)

Does anyone want to sell their LEED for New Construction Reference Guide (Version 2.2, First Edition) Guide? I am looking for a used copy.


----------



## Monroe (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm a structural engineer. It is my understanding that the test is the same for all disciplines. Any help on which study books I should purchase?


----------



## JPGOLF (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi all. I am LEED AP accredited (not certified, you will learn that in the LEED NC Reference Guide or the workshop BTW!)

LEED is a point rating system to determine whether a building was designed truly as a "green bldg." as defined by the USGBC (usgbc.org)

It is the same test for all disciplines, I do not remember how many questions were there, I do remember you need a 50% to pass. Don't be fooled by that, I know people that have taken the test 3-4 times. It is a computer test and it is nowhere near as difficult as a PE test. No equations here. You get your results right away after the test. I went to the workshop and studied one weekend before the test and that was it.

The one book you need is the LEED NC Reference Package, latest version for the test you will take. Check USGBC.org. The problem with LEED is that it covers all areas of construction, so if you are an electrical engineer, they will ask you questions on imperviousness of parking lot surfaces and water runoff. If you are a civil, they will ask you about footcandle levels accomplished by daylighting. ANYONE can take the LEED test, BTW, even non-construction-professionals.

The intent of the exam is to test your knowledge in the LEED point system, the process for having a project become LEED certified, and how to gain points under the system. There are 6 main areas under which a project can gain leed points, but you will see that in the Guide.

I went to their workshop and I strongly suggest you do that, if you can. Otherwise you will have to get very familiar with ALL terms in the Reference Guide, in order to pass the test. LEED materials, tests and memberships are not cheap, so if you can get your employer to pay for all of it, do it! That's what I did! If you plan to pay for it by your own pocket, I would first question whether or not it is VITAL you get LEED accredited. It depends on where you work and how many LEED projects you get in your office. I can tell you 1 year after I took the test, I have not worked on a LEED project. There has been some possibilities, but I guess bids were too high! It does however help you in setting you apart, because people tell me all the time: What are all those letters in your business card?!

Any questions let me know! I cannot sell my reference guide BTW! Sorry!

Jpgolf


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 20, 2007)

JP,

Just got my copy of the New Construction Reference Guide... waiting for the guy here to schedule me for the workshop. I plan on getting this thing out of the way by Thanksgiving!

-Ray


----------



## maryannette (Sep 20, 2007)

Is the LEED exam closed book?


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 21, 2007)

maryannette said:


> Is the LEED exam closed book?


Yes. No books, no references. From what I have been reading and hearing it is more or less a test about how much of the information you can memorize and recall. It is multiple choice on a computer with instant results (unlike the PE). I have been working some of the 6 sections each day and it is starting to click - (what references some points use, phase of submittal, intent and strategy for some of the credits).

-Ray


----------



## maryannette (Sep 23, 2007)

^^ Okay, I just have to memorize. I took a memorization exam a couple of years ago for an RCDD certification. (Registered Communications Distribution Designer.) That's one of the certifications that could be in the thread making fun of them. I'm going to get the book and start studying with a plan of having LEED AP by next summer. Everything I've heard about LEED indicates that it will be getting more important and AP's will be in demand. I was at a conference a couple of weeks ago for the communications (RCDD) industry and LEED was a pretty hot topic.


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 16, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> Yes. No books, no references. From what I have been reading and hearing it is more or less a test about how much of the information you can memorize and recall. It is multiple choice on a computer with instant results (unlike the PE). I have been working some of the 6 sections each day and it is starting to click - (what references some points use, phase of submittal, intent and strategy for some of the credits).
> -Ray


I went and signed up for the darn thing... Monday 11/5 at 9AM. I have taken some practice tests and see where I am weakest right now (the referenced standards and the fees/CIR/frontend stuff). I feel I am pretty strong on the actual credit and prereq intents, submittal phase, requirements, etc.

Just another test to get out of the way this year!

-Ray


----------



## JPGOLF (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Ray, good luck on the LEED exam. Based on your comments and I am sure you are going top ace that thing. The workshop was most of it for me, and then reviewing the notes the weekend after the exam, and that was it. Unlike the PE, they do give you your score after you are done. Beware of the way the questions are written, some may seem "maliciously" written. Just read and understand each question thoroughly and carefully.

Jpgolf


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 25, 2007)

JPGOLF said:


> Hey Ray, good luck on the LEED exam. Based on your comments and I am sure you are going top ace that thing. The workshop was most of it for me, and then reviewing the notes the weekend after the exam, and that was it. Unlike the PE, they do give you your score after you are done. Beware of the way the questions are written, some may seem "maliciously" written. Just read and understand each question thoroughly and carefully.
> Jpgolf


JP,

I am just trying to keep the references straight right now. I feel pretty confident on the intent and requirements of each credit. I just want to get this darn thing over with so I can stop carrying around my copy of all the LEED stuff in my work bag!

-Ray


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nailed it... 178 (170 is passing). I am glad that is overwith!

-Ray


----------



## JPGOLF (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats!

What did you think of the exam?

Jpgolf


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 6, 2007)

JPGOLF said:


> Congrats!
> What did you think of the exam?
> 
> Jpgolf


I thought it was fair - a lot more procedural questions than I anticipated (should have spent some more time on procedures and responsiblities). I nailed the credit questions though.

I am just glad to have it overwith!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 6, 2007)

^^^^ :multiplespotting: Congrats Ray. Well done :multiplespotting:


----------



## ktulu (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey, Ray-

That is excellent! Congratulations...

ktulu


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. I somehow managed to schedule the exam for the busiest time I have had at work in the last 6 months! Timing is everything!

-Ray


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 7, 2007)

Great job Ray!

Now you can have that "LEED AP" title added to your business cards!!


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 7, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> Great job Ray!
> Now you can have that "LEED AP" title added to your business cards!!


I passed the exam at 10AM on monday, I got to work by 10:45... by 11:30 I had submitted my expense report to get reimbursed for the exam fee, updated my resume, updated my linkedin.com profile, updated my email signature, told my boss, told my boss' boss, sent an email to marketing to update my company staff profile, changed a few things on my employee evaluation (which my boss and I are doing next week), and ordered new business cards.

I had actually just gotten my PE cards a few months ago... but ordered new ones anyway!

-Ray


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Congrats Ray !!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## Gomer (Nov 9, 2007)

This is a computer test. I have never taken a computer test, but I have heard of them. Is this like the GRE where you are not able to skip questions and go back? In other words, are you required to answer a question in order to proceed to the next?


----------



## Gomer (Nov 9, 2007)

Figured it out... you are able to flag questions and go back.


----------



## goingtopass (Dec 16, 2007)

has anyone who has passed the LEED 2.2 NC used the practice problems/exam/flash cards that are available? if so, where they helpful?


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 17, 2007)

goingtopass,

I didn't use the flash cards. What I did do is take a blank spreadsheet and fill in all of the credits information. It ended up being about 18 pages on 11x17 paper and then I made a three page shorter version with the nuts and bolts of each credit that I carried around in my pocket so I could review when I found I had some down time.

I would also suggest you know the roles and responsibilities of people in the process. Understand the innovation of design portion and some of the ways to get those credits (fly ash in concrete, educational signage, green housekeeping etc.)

-Ray


----------



## slates (Dec 18, 2007)

Just got done taking the test and passed with a 173 (170 min.) Thanks for the tips Ray!!!! I figured taking another test would keep my mind off of the PE results, but it didn't and my studying really suffered, but I guess it was enough to pass.

I agree with Ray. I didn't purchase any additional study material other than the reference guide, there is a lot of free and useful information out there, and I can see (although I didn't personally do it) making your own study sheets or cards helps to memorize the material. I know I shouldn't be posting a link on here, but the info on the site is VERY beneficial, kinda what this board is except primarily for Architects. http://www.areforum.org/forums/forum12/ There is all kinds of tips there if you have the time to do some research.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats slates!

Good job!

I am glad I could help!

-Ray


----------



## jmbeck (Feb 25, 2008)

I see they have a "Green Basics: Intro to LEED" course and a technical review.

Can you just jump into the tech review? Is that what you have done?


----------



## Raanne (Mar 1, 2008)

WOOT. after postponing it in december (after completely failing to do any studying at all)... I just took the exam, and got 183! very happy. now that that is over... what exam should I look into next...

/not sure the husband can deal with the stress of me taking all these exams. LOL


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats Raane!

In the fall I may start taking building inspector classes (the exam modules are also offered at a similar facility to the place where I took the LEED).


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats Raane !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

How many hours did you put into studying?

Once I wrap up this grad project, I am going to start studying for the LEED AP exam.

JR


----------



## Raanne (Mar 3, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Congrats Raane !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:
> How many hours did you put into studying?
> 
> Once I wrap up this grad project, I am going to start studying for the LEED AP exam.
> ...


I put in more time than i should. Its really daunting when you hear that you have to earn 170 / 200, but its not a direct percentage. (otherwise 183 would be 91%) - i know that the highest i did in any catagory was 89%, and in one category it was down to 67%. (i would guess there were only 3 questions in that category, and that i missed 1)...

anyway - the most important thing would be to understand teh credits and how they work together, as well as understanding the whole leed certification process. if you know how to run a project, and how to direct credits to work together, you shoudl be good.

Know teh standards that the credits rely on (at least, be able to pick them out of a multiple choice question) - and know the percentages by which credits are earned.

I kept putting stuff off over and over again, adn really only did 2 weeks of hard studying...


----------



## maryannette (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats, Raanne. I have procrastinated and need to get going. Thanks for the insight. I need to set a date.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 3, 2008)

^ I just took the LEED for new construction exam this morning and passed. They do a god job with the computerized exam set up. I really liked being able to flag questions for later review and how the computer wouldn't accept a response with the incorrect number of answers picked.

Studying for it wasn't all that bad. Did about 15 hours a week for 4 weeks. Read the reference guide cover to cover and highlighted key areas. Did the practice problems and sample exam from PPI. Brought a cheat sheet with me wherever I went and reviewed it when I had a few minutes.

It took me longer to drive to the exam site than it did to take the actual exam!


----------



## LXZ (Mar 3, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ I just took the LEED for new construction exam this morning and passed. They do a god job with the computerized exam set up. I really liked being able to flag questions for later review and how the computer wouldn't accept a response with the incorrect number of answers picked.
> Studying for it wasn't all that bad. Did about 15 hours a week for 4 weeks. Read the reference guide cover to cover and highlighted key areas. Did the practice problems and sample exam from "the other board". Brought a cheat sheet with me wherever I went and reviewed it when I had a few minutes.
> 
> It took me longer to drive to the exam site than it did to take the actual exam!


Congratulations! Do you have any tips to share with us?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 3, 2008)

A few people from my company are thinking of taking it. (They want to be cool like me.) So I jotted down some thoughts on it when I got back to work today. I'll copy and paste those up tomorrow.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats, VTE. I'll hopefully pass it later this year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

VTE,

Congrats +1 !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

Maryannette,

Once I wrap up my crazy grad project - we are on like donkey kong to take this exam!! lusone:

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 3, 2008)

maryannette said:


> Congrats, VTE. I'll hopefully pass it later this year.


JR and Mary:

It's very do-able assuming you can straight up memorize random stuff. No experience with building design or complex calcs.

I do straight up site civil and have only been involved with 1 or 2 LEED projects and I got a solid score.

It's basically just a feather in your cap, but a very popular buzz word feather at this point.


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 4, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> A few people from my company are thinking of taking it. (They want to be cool like me.) So I jotted down some thoughts on it when I got back to work today. I'll copy and paste those up tomorrow.



Had a chance to do this yet?

I'm signed up for the Technical Review Workshop next Wednesday. I'd like to take the exam the next week after that.

Any pointers, ideas, hints, etc. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 4, 2008)

My brain dump. I took NC so if you're taking another discipline it won't help.

•	Know the referenced standards for each credit: ASHRAE and ASTM standards, standards for VOC limits in low-emitting materials, EPA rules, etc. Not the language in the standard, just the name of it.

•	Memorize the credit and exemplary performance achievement thresholds. There were several problems scenarios with various green building practices listed and you had to pick the credits that were achieved based on the values given.

•	Know who is responsible for designing and documenting compliance for the various credits: architect, mechanical engineer, contractor, etc.

•	Identify synergies and trade-offs between green building practices. If you implement some practice to achieve a credit, how will it help or hinder the ability to achieve other credits. They were big on this.

•	Understand the Credit Interpretation Ruling (CIR) process. There were 3-4 questions on this.

•	Know the basis of measurement for Materials and Resources credits: area, weight, or cost. Also, know when materials apply to one credit versus another. What counts toward one credit in one project scenario, may count toward a different credit in another. Example: Re-using a building’s structural elements may count toward either Building Re-Use or Construction Waste Management, depending on the scenario, but never toward both.

•	Know which fixtures apply toward water use reduction calculations: sinks, showers, urinals, and toilets only. High efficiency diswashers and laundry machines do not apply.

•	Several credits have loopholes if other conditions are met. They will ask a few of these. Example: A green roof usually does not count toward open space requirements, but can under circumstances.

•	There will be a few questions on the LEED online project administration system, and project administration in general: Design vs. Construction phase submittals, how and when credits are awarded, appeal process.

•	Calculations are limited to simple arithmetic you can do on scrap paper.

•	Know the thresholds for the different levels of LEED certification. There may be a problem or two on this.

o	Certified: 26 points

o	Silver: 33 Points

o	Gold: 39 Points

o	Platinum: 52 Points

•	There will be questions on the number of points and prerequisites in each category of credits. A popular mnemonic is WIMSEE.

o	*W*ater Efficiency: 0 pre-reqs, 5 possible points

o	*I*nnovation in Design: 0 pre-reqs, 5 possible points

o	*M*aterials and Resources: 1 pre-req, 13 points

o	*S*ustainable Sites: 1 pre-req, 14 points

o	*E*nvironmental Quality: 2 pre-reqs, 15 points

o	*E*nergy and Atmosphere: 3 pre-reqs, 17 points


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks.

I just noticed you posted on the areforums as well. There looks to be a good bit of information over there.


----------



## MRDPE (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed info regarding the subject matter on the exam.

MRDPE

TheProfessionalEngineer.com "LEED Green Building Rating System"


----------



## Mike1144 (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm signed up to take the LEED-NC exam next friday. I've been slowly becoming familiar with the whole process, and I'm using these next two weeks to "cram". I've got flash cards with all the basic items on each credit. And 5 flash cards for just acronyms. The one acronym I have the most trouble with is LEED.

EDIT: The best $30 I ever spent was rescheduling the exam. I'll try again this Monday.


----------



## Mike1144 (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.cce.ufl.edu/LEED/precourse.asp

http://www.cce.ufl.edu/LEED/quizzes.asp

Some practice questions some might find useful. I don't know how they compare to the actual exam. I hope they are much harder then the exam, otherwise... :suicide1:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2008)

I'd treat those college and USGBC local chapter LEED prep sites with a grain of salt. They are useful test prep, but it's a lot of questions people 'remember' for the exam and ones not made up by test prep pros.

The best one I used was PPI's sample problem guide. The questions are essay style and really make you think about the concepts and how the credits are synergies/tradeoffs, rather than just pure memorization.


----------



## Mike1144 (Apr 29, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I'd treat those college and USGBC local chapter LEED prep sites with a grain of salt. They are useful test prep, but it's a lot of questions people 'remember' for the exam and ones not made up by test prep pros.
> The best one I used was "the other board"'s sample problem guide. The questions are essay style and really make you think about the concepts and how the credits are synergies/tradeoffs, rather than just pure memorization.


I have two of the "the other board" books, the sample exam and the practice problems. I just took the sample exam the other day and got close to 75% right. I'm working trough most of the practice problems this week. (exam on monday)

I'm mixing that with a little memorization of the credits. Every morning I write or type out the credit numbers, name, and a few notes on each intent, including the standard referenced.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 30, 2008)

> I'm mixing that with a little memorization of the credits. Every morning I write or type out the credit numbers, name, and a few notes on each intent, including the standard referenced.


I took mine this winter. In the evening when I would get on the treadmill or bike trainer, I would just mentally recite them over and over.


----------



## Mike1144 (May 5, 2008)

That was a fun exam. Passing was more funner.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 5, 2008)

Congratulations!!

Plus they even give you a score, unlike some tests we know around here.


----------



## Mike1144 (May 5, 2008)

Texas spoiled me... I got a score for my PE. Both when I failed and when I passed.

I finished the LEED exam in the first hour. I spent another 5 minutes reviewing the 4 or 5 questions I marked. I almost didn't want to know how I did. I was confident I did well, but I always have a few doubts. I answered all the survey questions indicating I was very satisfied out of fear it would change my grade.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 5, 2008)

I was in and out of the exam in about 1 hr 20 min. I was done in just over an hour. I flagged a lot of questions for follow up after bubbling in a prelim answer just so I could take a second look at them.

They have a nice efficient set up for the exam. I like it.


----------



## bigray76 (May 6, 2008)

Congrats Mike1144!

EB.com is starting to rack up the LEED AP's here!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 17, 2008)

If you're a transportation guy and working on heavy roadway construction, it's probably not something you'd run into. It strictly involves building projects and generally the architect takes the lead on the process.

I look at it as a feather in my cap. It looks good since it's such a buzz word these days. But it wouldn't get me a job or raise on its own like the PE.

I do mostly site design and a little environmental. There are components of LEED involving sustainable sites and water efficiency. The rest of it is mainly architectural and M/E/P stuff. Being accredited shows I'm familiar with green site design. Maybe it makes an architect pick us to be on the project team over another firm.

It can't hurt to take it and it's very do-able. The test is only 2 hours and pretty straightforward. Study time is pretty light compared to some exams. Only problem is it's $400 to sit for it. Kinda stiff if work isn't paying.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2008)

I have the materials, but since I'm a mechie, I don't see much reason to take the test until it'll pay off for me.

Interesting stuff, though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 17, 2008)

^ If you do HVAC work or controls it might be helpful.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2008)

Sprinklers right now, but who knows in the future.


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 18, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> If you're a transportation guy and working on heavy roadway construction, it's probably not something you'd run into. It strictly involves building projects and generally the architect takes the lead on the process.
> I look at it as a feather in my cap. It looks good since it's such a buzz word these days. But it wouldn't get me a job or raise on its own like the PE.
> 
> I do mostly site design and a little environmental. There are components of LEED involving sustainable sites and water efficiency. The rest of it is mainly architectural and M/E/P stuff. Being accredited shows I'm familiar with green site design. Maybe it makes an architect pick us to be on the project team over another firm.
> ...


Basically the motivation I had for taking it.

In my case, it distances me from my peers within the company by being both a PE and LEED AP. Owners have a comfort level with a PE on the team as well as seeing LEED AP's involved.


----------



## Bman (Jun 18, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I have the materials, but since I'm a mechie, I don't see much reason to take the test until it'll pay off for me.
> Interesting stuff, though.


Just so you know, LEED V3 will go into effect at the beginning of 2009, so your materials probably won't be much use after this year. They sent the preliminary guide out for public comment and it is quite a bit different from V2.2 (new construction). Thankfully, my company is willing to foot the bill, so I'm planning on taking it in about a month.


----------



## GT ME (Jul 9, 2008)

Personally, and as a new PE, the LEED certification is a bs attempt by a state to further regulate professionals.

If you have a PE then obtain LEED certification, bless you -- If you have LEED certification &amp; not a PE, you're not nearly as credible as a person with a PE and model background.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm very close to landing a job that requires all engineers and architects to be LEED APs. Do you guys think I will have a lot of trouble passing the exam since my previous experience has nothing to do with anything building-industry related (mostly electrical controls for conveyor systems)? I'm sure the company will provide all the courses, study guides, and exam fees involved, but I'm worried if I'll be able to pass the thing at all though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 18, 2008)

^ I have no experience with the building trades and had no problem passing the exam. You don't need to understand how to wire a building or design a roof truss. You just need to know the LEED rating system, reference standards, and what you need to do to achieve the credits.

You should be all set.


----------



## squishles10 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't feel like doing research so I'll just ask- how much is the LEED exam? My company doesn't see a benefit to it so I'd pay it but I'm tempted- I can see how it would be helpful. How much studying is involved? (That part doesn't matter so much, just curious). Pass rates?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 25, 2008)

It's $400 to take the exam. Pretty steep, huh?

It's not particularly difficult. A few weeks of steady but not grueling review and you should pass with ease.


----------



## squishles10 (Aug 25, 2008)

considering im getting paid to take a week off to go to bootcamp for the pmp- its not so bad. i can fork it over  do you need a review too though? thats where the money adds up....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 26, 2008)

I got my hands on a copy of the LEED reference guide. I read it cover to cover and highlighted key stuff.

I purchased 2 review books from "the other board". One was a practice book that had 4 scenarios in it. Much more in depth than a sample exam. Answers were in paragraph form and involved much more thought than pure memorization multiple choice. That helped me learn the system in great detail.

Then I got another book that had a couple practice exams just like the real one so I could get a feel for the real thing.

The 2 books together were about $125. But worth it I think.


----------



## GTjoy (Sep 2, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> I'd treat those college and USGBC local chapter LEED prep sites with a grain of salt. They are useful test prep, but it's a lot of questions people 'remember' for the exam and ones not made up by test prep pros.
> The best one I used was "the other board"'s sample problem guide. The questions are essay style and really make you think about the concepts and how the credits are synergies/tradeoffs, rather than just pure memorization.


I used the LEED prep materials on the UF class site - it was actually very good, especially if you're taking the test for LEED for New Construction (v2.2). I also took the USGBC technical review class (compliments of my company) and paid for the greenexamprep.com practice tests on my own. I appreciated that those those practice questions simulated the real test environment (i.e., on a computer) and also were difficult enough to prepare me for the exam.

After I took the test, I found this additional set of free practice questions: http://www.buildinggreen.com/live/index.cf...Exam-Test-USGBc. I didn't use it so I can't attest to its usefulness.

I would say the technical review class was extremely helpful and but not crucial, especially if you're on a budget. The most important thing is that you get your hands on the reference manual and some practice questions. You can't just understand the credits, you have to know them thoroughly. The exam itself is not difficult, per se, but it is fairly detailed with some tricky questions.


----------



## squishles10 (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't mind spending the money if it will be useful, but since it is MY money, i want it to be on the useful stuff. Thanks for the above post- very helpful- I'll check into it. Theyre super into goals at work so I might make LEED a goal next year- an easy one to check off. Thanks!


----------



## owillis28 (Oct 27, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I don't mind spending the money if it will be useful, but since it is MY money, i want it to be on the useful stuff. Thanks for the above post- very helpful- I'll check into it. Theyre super into goals at work so I might make LEED a goal next year- an easy one to check off. Thanks!


Started preparing for the LEED exam last week. Didn't want to take another exam once I got the PE out of the way but my employer recommended that I do it. He is even going to allow time at work to study!

Anyways, I have been looking around the world wide web and finding any and all information. Any tips or websites would be greatly appreciated. Not sure when I am going to take it but atleast I will not have to wait 8 weeks for the results!!!!!!!!! Good luck to all.

Willis


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 28, 2008)

You definitely need a copy of the LEED reference manual for the rating system you are testing on. Expensive, but I bet you can get your office to buy it since they are pushing you to take the exam and its a reference you'll need if you do LEED projects in the future.

I bought the two practice books from PPI. It was ~$125 for the set. I thought they helped a lot. I was overprepared for the exam.


----------



## Tark62 (Oct 28, 2008)

> Not sure when I am going to take it but atleast I will not have to wait 8 weeks for the results!!!!!!!!!


Be aware that you probably want to take the LEED-AP exam sooner rather than later. The current versions of the LEED-AP exam are being phased out, because a "new generation" of LEED rating systems will be introduced in 2009. They've already stopped taking new registrations for the current version of the LEED Existing Buildings exam. The current versions of the LEED New Construction and LEED Commercial Interiors exams are still available, but it's not clear for how much longer. Many people are hussling to get accredited before the new exams are introduced.

If you don't pass under the current version of the exam, you can always wait for the next version. But it's going to be a major revision, so there will probably be a lot of new and revised material to study. And while study manuals are readily available for the current exams, it may take time before such materials are available for the new exams.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 29, 2008)

> And while study manuals are readily available for the current exams, it may take time before such materials are available for the new exams.


What he said!


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice presentation online, just register with a username and password. Covers all the credits and points.

http://www.southfaceonlinetraining.org/

More good info: http://www.intheleed.com/

Study up and take it the exam before LEED 2009 takes effect!


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Nov 3, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> Nice presentation online, just register with a username and password. Covers all the credits and points.
> http://www.southfaceonlinetraining.org/
> 
> More good info: http://www.intheleed.com/
> ...


LEED 2009?

What are they changing?


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Nov 3, 2008)

Luchion said:


> LEED 2009?
> What are they changing?



From what I understand, quite a bit. Details are sketchy, but I think they include separate certifications for NC, EB, CI, etc. and a yearly renewal. (yikes!)


----------



## Bman (Nov 4, 2008)

From what I understand, LEED 2009 will be completely different than the current LEED. If you're registered with the USGBC, they sent around a preliminary for review and comment to all of the members. I didn't really review it because I didn't want to confuse any of the points, I'm scheduled to take the exam on November 13th. They haven't really given out any info as to how or whether the exam format will change, but I'm just going to take the exam now to be safe

The intheleed website is definitely a good link Techie, I'll have to check out the other one. Also, if you have an iPod touch or iPhone there is a free app that you can download with flashcards for LEED- just download the gflash+ program and then do a search through their catalog for LEED and you will find sets of flashcards for each of the points categories, a general set, a referenced standards set, and a credit names set. I can't vouch for their accuracy, but they seem good so far...


----------



## NVRSTOP (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Techie,

I am studying for the LEED AP exam right now and am scheduled to take the exam on 12/2. These sites look promising.

Thanks again!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 15, 2008)

To those have taken the exam:

Is it important to have each credit memorized and associated with the credit number, or just be able to look at the name of the credit, and be able to fill in the details? I can pretty much name the percentages and concepts in a credit once I read the name, but it would take me a long time to actually memorize the order and names of each credit.


----------



## Kuku (Nov 18, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> It's $400 to take the exam. Pretty steep, huh?


$300 if your company (or yourself) is a paying member of the UGBC, which is the case for me. :woot: Plus they'll reimburse me upon passing.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 18, 2008)

My company flat out paid for my first attempt at the exam, and I get a $500 bonus if I pass it. But if I fail, I have to pay for the re-take on my own...and I have to pay for any study materials that we don't already have. The only thing I think I'm going to end up paying for is the GreenExamPrep sample tests. I already have the NC2.2 Reference Guide, the Colorado Study Guide, and the PPI Sample Exam.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 1, 2008)

I just passed. Got a 189.


----------



## owillis28 (Dec 1, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I just passed. Got a 189.



Congrats! Only have a minute to respond but did you purchase additional study material? If so, was it helpful?

Off to a bid opening. Currently signed up for LEED Exam on Jan. 5th, 2009 and have only completed light reading. Time to step it up and study!!!!

Congrats once again.

Owillis


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 1, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I just passed. Got a 189.


Congrats!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 1, 2008)

owillis28 said:


> Congrats! Only have a minute to respond but did you purchase additional study material? If so, was it helpful?
> Off to a bid opening. Currently signed up for LEED Exam on Jan. 5th, 2009 and have only completed light reading. Time to step it up and study!!!!
> 
> Congrats once again.
> ...


Thank ya.

Yes, I purchased the practice exams from www.greenexamprep.com. They were $50 for 4 complete exams that you can take as many times as you want to (I took each 2 or 3 times). They are very similar questions to the actual exam (maybe a little harder), and the online interface is similar to the computer at Prometric testing sites. When you retake exams, the questions and answers are randomized, so it can seem like a brand new test. The scoring report at the end, and the detailed solutions were very helpful in preparation.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2008)

I scored higher than you but that's because I can model stormwater when I'm not running my own contracting business or staring at my degree from a top 3 school. 

Congrats to another LEEDer!


----------



## ferryg (Dec 3, 2008)

I haven't been on here for some time...and I didn't even realize there was a LEED topic...however...I did pass the day before Thanksgiving. I wanted to pass before the new

version of the exam comes out in 2009.

Good luck to those getting ready to take it right now.


----------



## Bman (Dec 5, 2008)

I came across some information on the new LEED 2009 on GBCI's website, see below. A few highlights are that they are going to begin requiring continuing education credits; there are now going to be three tiers of LEED status: LEED Green Associate, LEED Accredited Professional, and LEED AP Fellow; existing LEED AP's will have the option to become LEED AP's by agreeing to the continuing education, but new LEED AP status will require that you document experience on at least one LEED project in the last 2-3 years. They seem to indicate that the new programs will role in February 2009, but they don't give a specific date that the new exams will be offered although I believe the Existing Buildings exam has already been discontinued until the new LEED 2009 exams become available.

http://www.gbci.org/DisplayPage.aspx?CMSPageID=85&amp; LEED 2009 Credentialing FAQ

http://www.gbci.org/DisplayPage.aspx?CMSPageID=83&amp; LEED 2009 Credentialing Program

http://www.gbci.org/DisplayPage.aspx?CMSPageID=84 LEED 2009 Credentialing Program Specifics


----------



## jmbeck (Dec 6, 2008)

So they found a way to charge more?

To me, that's all this has done.

Here's hoping I pass this thing Monday. If not, I can't say I'll pursue it anymore.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 7, 2008)

jmbeck said:


> So they found a way to charge more?
> To me, that's all this has done.
> 
> Here's hoping I pass this thing Monday. If not, I can't say I'll pursue it anymore.


Buy the practice exams from greenexamprep.com. They put me over the top in my studying. I can't say they'd do you much good this late in the game, though.


----------



## jmbeck (Dec 8, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Buy the practice exams from greenexamprep.com. They put me over the top in my studying. I can't say they'd do you much good this late in the game, though.


I used the free exams from the U. of Florida that someone posted in another thread. I think they really helped me.

As of 9:08 this morning, you can add my name to the ever growing list of LEED AP eb.com members!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 8, 2008)

jmbeck said:


> I used the free exams from the U. of Florida that someone posted in another thread. I think they really helped me.
> As of 9:08 this morning, you can add my name to the ever growing list of LEED AP eb.com members!


Giggity. Congrats!

I used the Colorado Study Guide exam, the PPI exam, and the 4 exams from GreenExamPrep to study. They were all very helpful.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats JM!

That continuing ed thing is a bitch. Even if they don't have seminars/training going on, I can always order some PDHs from private Companies for the PE. There is no guarantee that my company will get involved in a LEED project in the next couple of years. It's not exactly the "Go-No Go" criterion we look for when going after a project.

I can totally see myelf standing on a street corner in tattered clothes holding a sign that says, "Will Work for LEED Credits"


----------



## jmbeck (Dec 9, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Congrats JM!
> That continuing ed thing is a bitch. Even if they don't have seminars/training going on, I can always order some PDHs from private Companies for the PE. There is no guarantee that my company will get involved in a LEED project in the next couple of years. It's not exactly the "Go-No Go" criterion we look for when going after a project.
> 
> I can totally see myelf standing on a street corner in tattered clothes holding a sign that says, "Will Work for LEED Credits"


Either I'm misinterpreting your post, or the LEED website, or something.

As I can tell, legacy APs only have to sign up for credentialing, pay the $50 every two years, and take 30 hours PDHs with 6 LEED specific. Only new APs have to be involved on a project. Right?

So, the only problem I see is that I'll most likely have to pay for 6 hours of PDHs that are LEED specific, as I doubt my company will bring those in as I'm the only AP in the office.

Unless you're wanting that "Fellow" thing, which I'm not all too concerned about right now.


----------



## owillis28 (Dec 9, 2008)

jmbeck said:


> I used the free exams from the U. of Florida that someone posted in another thread. I think they really helped me.
> As of 9:08 this morning, you can add my name to the ever growing list of LEED AP eb.com members!


nice work. Congrats

I hope to post the same message on January 5th

owillis


----------



## Tark62 (Dec 9, 2008)

> As I can tell, legacy APs only have to sign up for credentialing, pay the $50 every two years, and take 30 hours PDHs with 6 LEED specific. Only new APs have to be involved on a project. Right?


That's my understanding as well. If you've already qualified as a "Legacy LEED-AP", then you can upgrade to the new "LEED-AP+" credential simply by:

- agreeing to the new disciplinary policy

- paying the $50 fee every two years

- agreeing to the new credential maintenance policy, which involves 30 hours of continuing ed every 2 years, including 6 LEED-specific hours

As I understand it, new applicants for the "LEED-AP+" will also have to take both of the new tests, and will also have to document LEED project experience. But existing "Legacy LEED-APs" will be exempt from these additional requirements.



> So, the only problem I see is that I'll most likely have to pay for 6 hours of PDHs that are LEED specific, as I doubt my company will bring those in as I'm the only AP in the office.


As a "Legacy LEED-AP", the "credential maintenance" policy is the big question mark for me. Many states, including mine, have no continuing education requirements for PEs. So I don't get any company-subsidized continuing education hours, and would potentially have to pay for all 30 hours myself -- not just the 6 LEED-specific hours.

I am reserving judgment until GBCI presents more details on the proposed credential maintenance program. Such details are supposed to appear in early 2009. GBCI has claimed that the program will be "flexible", but we'll see.


----------



## NVRSTOP (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey all LEED Exam Takers,

How much time, on average, did you spend studying for the LEED Exam? I am preparing to take it in the next week or so and was wondering how much time others spent studying for it.

Thanks


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 12, 2008)

NVRSTOP said:


> Hey all LEED Exam Takers,
> How much time, on average, did you spend studying for the LEED Exam? I am preparing to take it in the next week or so and was wondering how much time others spent studying for it.
> 
> Thanks


I probably spent about an hour a night, plus a few extra hours on the weekends, over the course of about a month.


----------



## NVRSTOP (Dec 12, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I probably spent about an hour a night, plus a few extra hours on the weekends, over the course of about a month.


Thanks for the info! Much appreciated.


----------



## Bman (Dec 12, 2008)

I studied about a month here and there, but pretty much crammed the last week and did about 2.5 to 4 hours a day, a little more on the weekend. I think the most helpful thing I did was go through the reference guide the night before and read all of the intents, requirements, approach and implementation, etc. for each credit. The credits that I knew I just quickly browsed and sometimes skipped altogether, but the ones that I had trouble with I spent more time on and tabbed them. The morning of the exam I spent another hour or so studying all of the credits that I had tabbed the night before so the info was fresh when I took the exam. Take as many practice tests/quizzes as you can so you'll know what to study up on and you should be alright.


----------



## NVRSTOP (Dec 13, 2008)

Bman said:


> I studied about a month here and there, but pretty much crammed the last week and did about 2.5 to 4 hours a day, a little more on the weekend. I think the most helpful thing I did was go through the reference guide the night before and read all of the intents, requirements, approach and implementation, etc. for each credit. The credits that I knew I just quickly browsed and sometimes skipped altogether, but the ones that I had trouble with I spent more time on and tabbed them. The morning of the exam I spent another hour or so studying all of the credits that I had tabbed the night before so the info was fresh when I took the exam. Take as many practice tests/quizzes as you can so you'll know what to study up on and you should be alright.


Thanks Bman. I have studying on and off for about 1.5 months and will be taking the exam on the 29th. I have about 4 hard copy practice exams and also paid for the 4 online sample exams from www.greenexamprep.com. I should be ready by the 29th.

Best Regards


----------



## MDElec (Dec 16, 2008)

Passed LEED NC test today. Got a 173.

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2008)

MDElec said:


> Passed LEED NC test today. Got a 173.
> arty-smiley-048:


Congrats, MD!


----------



## MDElec (Dec 16, 2008)

Passed the LEED NC test. Big thanks to everyone who posted info on here.

arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## NVRSTOP (Dec 16, 2008)

MDElec said:


> Passed the LEED NC test. Big thanks to everyone who posted info on here.
> arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:



Congrats MD!


----------



## Ritchie503 (Dec 17, 2008)

MDElec said:


> Passed LEED NC test today. Got a 173.
> arty-smiley-048:


Congrats! I am planning on taking it in January.


----------



## Kuku (Dec 22, 2008)

Passed my LEED-NC exam this morning! Score: 183. First the PE and now this... what a wonderful Christmas this will be!


----------



## owillis28 (Dec 22, 2008)

Kuku said:


> Passed my LEED-NC exam this morning! Score: 183. First the PE and now this... what a wonderful Christmas this will be!


Congrats on passing the LEED exam. I have mine scheduled for Jan. 5th. A little nervous but hopefully will end up with the same results.

owillis


----------



## oregengr (Jan 6, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Is it important to have each credit memorized and associated with the credit number


I took it last month and I would say no. As I recall most of the questions are worded something like

"In SS Credit 5.1: *Site Development: Protect or Restore Habitat*, how many points can you achieve for blah blah blah?"

But make sure you know all the exemplary performance percentages.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2009)

oregengr said:


> I took it last month and I would say no. As I recall most of the questions are worded something like
> "In SS Credit 5.1: *Site Development: Protect or Restore Habitat*, how many points can you achieve for blah blah blah?"
> 
> But make sure you know all the exemplary performance percentages.


I took and passed it last month as well. That question is almost 2 months old. But thanks for the reply regardless.


----------



## oregengr (Jan 6, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I took and passed it last month as well. That question is almost 2 months old. But thanks for the reply regardless.


Oops I didn't look at the date. Rookie mistake. Congrats on passing. I have a feeling this LEED thing will become more and more important in the future.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jan 10, 2009)

oregengr said:


> Oops I didn't look at the date. Rookie mistake. Congrats on passing. I have a feeling this LEED thing will become more and more important in the future.


Thanks for answering it - I was wondering on that - I am scheduled to take it Jan 20th.

I agree LEED will become more important.. and honestly glad they are adding a continuing education requirement to the program - surprised it took this long.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 12, 2009)

Whoa, they are adding continuing ed to LEED? Where does it say this? Can you post a link to USGBC.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 12, 2009)

Here you go... just another way to make money. What still confuses me is that if you opt in as a current LEED AP, do you have to take a specialty module exam or do you end up as a LEED Green Associate instead of a LEED AP+?

http://www.gbci.org/DisplayPage.aspx?CMSPageID=85&amp;


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 12, 2009)

> Q: How do I fit into the new system as a current LEED AP?A: “Legacy” LEED AP: Thousands of LEED APs who pioneered the green building field may continue to bear the credential as a legacy with inactive status. To gain active status, they must choose to opt into the new system. LEED APs who elect to opt in to the new credentialing system should note the following:
> 
> Beginning in June 2009, current LEED APs have two years to opt in. For example, if you choose to opt in December of 2009, you will have until December 31, 2011 to complete you required hours of credential maintenance.
> 
> Opt-in requires signing the disciplinary policy and agreeing to credential maintenance. You will get to use the new LEED AP+ designation and be listed in the active registry.


Oh great, I'm a Legacy, just like Flounder in Animal House.

My company is all about me keeping current with LEED. I guess I'll have to take the extra tests.

I scored in the 190s on the exam, how exactly does that make me unqualified to continue on as a AP without more silly tests? I memorized all the crap once, I guess I can do it again.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 12, 2009)

Not sure... further down it says you need to opt in, agree to the disciplinary thing, and do the credential maintenance... it leaves it a little open whether or not we need to take an additional test (module).

Just another way for them to make more money off of us.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> Here you go... just another way to make money. What still confuses me is that if you opt in as a current LEED AP, do you have to take a specialty module exam or do you end up as a LEED Green Associate instead of a LEED AP+?
> http://www.gbci.org/DisplayPage.aspx?CMSPageID=85&amp;





> Opt-in requires signing the disciplinary policy and agreeing to credential maintenance. *You will get to use the new LEED AP+ designation* and be listed in the active registry.


It looks like if you opt-in, sign the disciplinary policy, and agree to take continuing education, then you instantly become a LEED AP+....i.e. no more exams.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 13, 2009)

Personally, I don't plan on taking any additional modules of LEED. It would be nice however if they had also had some basic idea of what will qualify as continuing education (AIA, etc.) so that we could start to figure out how we are going to accomplish that.

I did get a flyer in the mail that had a LEED homes seminar that was 6 pdh's for various uses, I will try to remember to bring it in and post the link in the hope that this outfit will offer more potentially LEED approved CEU classes.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 13, 2009)

> It looks like if you opt-in, sign the disciplinary policy, and agree to take continuing education, then you instantly become a LEED AP+....i.e. no more exams.


If that's the case, fine. I really don't want to take more exams. I'm a site work guy, the amount of LEEd stuff on any project I'd be involved with is limited as compared to the architect or M/E/P.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> If that's the case, fine. I really don't want to take more exams. I'm a site work guy, the amount of LEEd stuff on any project I'd be involved with is limited as compared to the architect or M/E/P.


Actually, between construction air quality, recycled content segregation, and site work issues, you have more responsibility for LEED than an electrical guy.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 13, 2009)

The issue of construction waste recycling and use of recycled building materials falls more on the architect to specify it and the contractor/CM to divert the wastes and log it.

The construction air quality is site work as far as an erosion control plan goes. But the IAQ stuff depends more on the HVAC system and the specs for carpets, paints, selants, etc.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 13, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> The issue of construction waste recycling and use of recycled building materials falls more on the architect to specify it and the contractor/CM to divert the wastes and log it.
> The construction air quality is site work as far as an erosion control plan goes. But the IAQ stuff depends more on the HVAC system and the specs for carpets, paints, selants, etc.


I guess I misunderstood what you meant by "site work guy".


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jan 13, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> Here you go... just another way to make money.


Honestly I can't believe they didn't figure this out years ago - but yes it will generate some nice income for them!

Even though all you Legacy LEED AP's get to skip the Green Associate stuff, you still have that higher bar they created (LEED AP Fellow) in case you need to be more of an overachiever (well really its just a peer review).  LEED AP and signing onto LEED AP+ is enough for me.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ritchie503 said:


> Honestly I can't believe they didn't figure this out years ago - but yes it will generate some nice income for them!
> Even though all you Legacy LEED AP's get to skip the Green Associate stuff, you still have that higher bar they created (LEED AP Fellow) in case you need to be more of an overachiever (well really its just a peer review). LEED AP and signing onto LEED AP+ is enough for me.


I am with you on that one... my company is trying to push a number of people to get certified in the next few weeks... right now we have 3 people out of about 200 employees (and only for the last week has it been 3 people... there were only two of us for a while).

The original LEED guy here will probably become a Fellow, he has worked on ASHRAE committees and has been an active sustainability guy for the last 5+ years.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 14, 2009)

I did get a flyer in the mail about a seminar - 'Residential Green Building Retrofitting' - the seminar is being held in NJ in February, but does offer 6 CEU's for $259. In the future if something like this counts for the 6 LEED specific hours, that would be great. The promoting groups website is:

www.halfmoonseminars.com

Obviously, as the GBCI starts releasing how CEU's can be earned, we will all need to hunt down the LEED specific ones. I am hopeful that once NJ starts requiring CEU's for PE's, I will be able to kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jan 16, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> I did get a flyer in the mail about a seminar - 'Residential Green Building Retrofitting' - the seminar is being held in NJ in February, but does offer 6 CEU's for $259. In the future if something like this counts for the 6 LEED specific hours, that would be great!


The USGBC would love to require you get LEED specific hours only from USGBC taught courses, I don't think that will happen (people should be outraged) but considering the guaranteed money on the line - it could happen. The place you are taking the class with is actually based in Wisconsin I see - interesting - I bookmarked it as they do classes here too.

I think there is a large influx of people taking the LEED AP exam right now before the version/rules change. I am looking forward to the test being over, I feel I am ready, 4 days to go!


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jan 16, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> I am hopeful that once NJ starts requiring CEU's for PE's, I will be able to kill two birds with one stone.


I can't believe that NJ doesn't have CEU requirements for PE's, or how many states don't have them. I am hoping to kill two birds with now stone for now but hoping for the triple hit once I hopefully pass the masters electrican exam, work is still on me about that one.. Not that some training will count for all three all the time, most of the time would be nice.


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck on the exam Ritchie!


----------



## NVRSTOP (Jan 17, 2009)

:multiplespotting:

Passed the LEED exam today with a 174! I had rescheduled it twice because I just did not feel like I had studied enough for it and did not feel like wasting the company's $300.

Thanks to everybody for the study references and great info.

The intheleed.com site is great!

I also used the greenexamprep.com online practice exams to prepare.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 17, 2009)

I put in about 60 hours total. Complete overkill, but when it comes to expensive standardized exams, that's the way to go.


----------



## NVRSTOP (Jan 17, 2009)

I agree VT.

I would say 50-60 hours of study should be plenty for this exam.

From what I've read the existing LEED-NC exam will be discontinued at the end of March, but examinees will be able to schedule to take it up until the end of June. After that you will have to wait until the new exam is available in August.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## bigray76 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats NVRSTOP!

I overkilled on the studying too, about 60 hours or so when I took it in November of 2007.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 20, 2009)

> Passed the LEED exam today with a 174!


Nice job! Congrats!! :bananalama:


----------



## owillis28 (Jan 20, 2009)

NVRSTOP said:


> I agree VT.
> I would say 50-60 hours of study should be plenty for this exam.
> 
> From what I've read the existing LEED-NC exam will be discontinued at the end of March, but examinees will be able to schedule to take it up until the end of June. After that you will have to wait until the new exam is available in August.
> ...


Where did you read this information from?

I have rescheduled for this exam twice due to workload and family vacation. Hope I made the right choice.

owillis.


----------



## NVRSTOP (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks bigray and VT.

Owillis28,

The information I read was on the GBCI website and on Wikipedia. See the links below:

http://www.gbci.org/DisplayPage.aspx?CMSPageID=35

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LEED_Accredit...ofessional_Exam

You should still have some time. March 31st is the last day you can schedule to take the exam. How far out you can schedule it does not appear to be a set date.

Wikipedia states that examinees will likely have until June 30 to take the exam, but who really knows.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jan 21, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> Good luck on the exam Ritchie!


Well guess it worked, got a 194 on the LEED NC2.2 exam, I should not have put as much effort in it as I did - studied too much. Oh well, glad this one is over.


----------



## wlawrence11 (Jan 21, 2009)

173! Woo hoo! Glad that pain is cured.


----------



## Mike H (Feb 28, 2009)

I wish I would have found this site before.. I used cleanedison.com and helped me tremendously but this forum has a lot of GREAT detail with it. Good to see more and more people getting their LEED certifications.


----------



## Mike H (Feb 28, 2009)

This was by far one of the hardest tests for me! Not only because of the

content but because of the time it took to study..not to mention the stress from the fear of failing.

Glad to say I passed the exam the first time..barely but I did! Couldn't have done it without

Cleanedison.com. Their courses were right on target and the way the information was presented helped

me retain a lot of it. Great way to expand your career.” The resources here made it much easier..


----------



## Mike H (Feb 28, 2009)

TRy www.cleanedison.com it works tremendously.. VEry good resources and even have private tutors. Clean Edison is the best resource for the LEED exams.


----------



## Mike H (Feb 28, 2009)

The LEED exams are tough.. But if you put a lot of time into the studying you will do fine. Everything is Going Green.. But for the best resources to get your certifications try CleanEdison.com it works great.. Has great resources, private tutors and much m ore.


----------



## Texass (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a 6 month membership where you can take sample exams online, they are just like the real LEED exam, in fact, some of the questions were the same. I also have a study package I bought on ebay plus the Colorado study exam and package. Very very helpful, I aced the LEED exam and only studied for about 12 hours. $50 if you're interested. Can pay via paypal, will email all the info. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Texass (Mar 19, 2009)

Texass said:


> I have a 6 month membership where you can take sample exams online, they are just like the real LEED exam, in fact, some of the questions were the same. I also have a study package I bought on ebay plus the Colorado study exam and package. Very very helpful, I aced the LEED exam and only studied for about 12 hours. $50 if you're interested. Can pay via paypal, will email all the info. PM me if you're interested.



i forgot to mention its for Greenexamprep.com


----------



## PEPG (Mar 26, 2009)

I am taking LEED NC 2.2 before the deadline - I am studying now, and though it is not real deep there is a lot of material for sure. I hope I pass, because if I don't I will be stuck with the new format.


----------



## PEPG (Mar 26, 2009)

I am taking LEED NC 2.2 before the deadline - I am studying now, and though it is not real deep there is a lot of material for sure. I hope I pass, because if I don't I will be stuck with the new format.


----------



## PEPG (Mar 26, 2009)

I am taking LEED NC 2.2 before the deadline - I am studying now, and though it is not real deep there is a lot of material for sure. I hope I pass, because if I don't I will be stuck with the new format.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 26, 2009)

My supervisor came back from Dubai this week. He said LEED was the big thing over there.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 27, 2009)

I took am going to take the V2.2 LEED exam before the deadline. Have to sign up by next tuesday! And convince my company to pay for it


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 30, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> My supervisor came back from Dubai this week. He said LEED was the big thing over there.


I read somewhere that Dubai (as a location, not the gubment) is the largest purchaser of photovoltaic cells in the world. They are supposedly leading the way with sustainable design.

I guess they know the oil has gotta dry up sometime.


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> I read somewhere that Dubai (as a location, not the gubment) is the largest purchaser of photovoltaic cells in the world. They are supposedly leading the way with sustainable design.
> I guess they know the oil has gotta dry up sometime.



Well, they've also got oodles of those pretty skyscrapers that they can completely plaster the things with.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 31, 2009)

Lots of empty desert, too.


----------



## jane (May 27, 2009)

I will take the NC and major renovations exam before june 30, 2009.

I have the LEEDS 2.2 NC book edition 2008 by Shawn Shahfar (including the 720 prctice questions)

Can anyone advice weither this is the right study material. and is it sufficient.

Thank you


----------



## djshortsleeve (May 29, 2009)

You only studied for 12 hours, for real?


----------



## SPSUEngineer (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow 12 hours is awesome. I studied for about 60-80 hours and it still thought it was a challenge.


----------



## Bman (Aug 26, 2009)

Just got the email below yesterday, looks like LEED is finally implementing the continuing education requirements. If you go to the website, it looks like you can gain one of the LEED specialty designations by completing a specific set of CE's vs. taking the new exam... might be a good option for those of us that don't want to study for another exam.....

GBCI has just launched our new online system for our credentialing maintenance program (CMP)! We are now ready for you to join us on an exciting journey to expand the green building and LEED knowledge base.

Enroll in the program now to begin gaining continuing education (CE) hours for a variety of activities as you seek to stay current in your profession. See the attached CMP Guide, a handbook to help you make the most of your credentialing maintenance.

Your enrollment window, the period of time in which you can enroll in CMP is 08/25/2009 to 08/24/2011. No enrollment will be permitted outside of the enrollment window. Please note this is one-time process. Enrollment cannot be duplicated or negated. With the exception of volunteer and committee work with GBCI and USGBC, CE hours earned before you enroll don’t count toward your CMP requirements, so enroll now!

Feel free to contact GBCI staff at 1-800-795-1746 (within the US) or +1-202-828-1145 (outside the US) or at www.gbci.org/contact, if you have any questions.

Sincerely,

GBCI Credentialing Maintenance Staff


----------



## CivilHokie (Dec 31, 2009)

The difference between the LEED exam and say the PE exam is that the PE exam requires logic and the use of thought process.

I passed the LEED exam (old) with the minimum score the first time. It was a very difficult exam by the fact that you have to know the information, and are rarely able to "figure things out". I would compare it to a biology class exam rather than to any engineering exam. You need to know what something is and how it works, but unless you have been involved in LEED projects before, most people don't have the basic knowledge to be able to figure out an answer.

Good luck!


----------



## PE_STR (Jan 20, 2010)

Guys,

I am planning on taking the LEED ND (Neighborhood Development) exam in a couple of weeks. I haven't done any preparations yet. Infact I only have the LEED AP - Neighborhood Development handbook and the LEED ND Reference Manual (that I downloaded from the website). I have a few questions (listed below). I will appreciate your inputs/comments etc

1)I think it is a two hour exam. I dont have any other books/reference etc. Is that good enough?

2) What can I expect in the exam?

3) Can you please share any straregy for preparation?

Again, thanks for your help. I appreciate it.

PE_STR


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you have any experience with LEED at all? Have you taken a LEED exam before? If the answer to those 2 questions is no, you're in trouble.

When I took the LEED NC exam last year I studied for a month with various sample exams, prep guides, and purchased the reference manual that is much more in depth than the one you can download. And I barely passed by a few points.

Then again, I know a few people who knew nothing about LEED or construction and passed with flying colors because they could memorize well. So who knows??


----------



## mce01 (Jan 20, 2010)

My experience is that the LEED exam is 100% memorizing. You need to memorize as much as possible for the exam. You should expect detailed multiple choice questions, where sometimes more than 1 question need to be selected.

The questions are not general, but very detailed. I remember getting questions about what X reference discusses (the sort of questions you would never expect anyone to memorize).

The strategy is simple: memorize as much as possible. If you haven't yet, or think you won't have the chance to do that in the next couple of weeks, that pay the fee and postpone the exam.


----------



## goodal (May 25, 2010)

I havent seen any discussion from anyone after taking the 2009 format test. I am going to test some time soon and just dont know what to study. i have two of the reference books from the gbci website and will probably buy one of the practice tests, but i still feel like i have no idea what they are going to ask. is it just memorization? no reference material and no calcuator just makes me thing i need to memorize as much as possible and hope i can spill it out on test day.


----------



## MechGuy (May 25, 2010)

badal said:


> I havent seen any discussion from anyone after taking the 2009 format test. I am going to test some time soon and just dont know what to study. i have two of the reference books from the gbci website and will probably buy one of the practice tests, but i still feel like i have no idea what they are going to ask. is it just memorization? no reference material and no calcuator just makes me thing i need to memorize as much as possible and hope i can spill it out on test day.



That's what the v2.2 test was like. I just memorized the reference guide credits and intents, and then the process of submitting a LEED project online. I took a few practice exams I found online, one was from the Colorado Chapter of USGBC that was recommended to me.

Not having taken the 2009 version I couldn't tell you how different it is, but the credits and intents haven't changed that much. So I can't see that the exam itself would be fundamentally different.


----------



## lundoc (May 25, 2010)

I second what MechGuy said exactly. I made flash cards, did the Colorado test, and memorized it. You have to know all of the credits forwards and backwards. Also spend some time on the first couple of chapters of the manual on the application process and so forth.


----------



## goodal (May 26, 2010)

lundoc said:


> I second what MechGuy said exactly. I made flash cards, did the Colorado test, and memorized it. You have to know all of the credits forwards and backwards. Also spend some time on the first couple of chapters of the *manual* on the application process and so forth.



which manual?


----------



## lundoc (May 26, 2010)

badal said:


> lundoc said:
> 
> 
> > I second what MechGuy said exactly. I made flash cards, did the Colorado test, and memorized it. You have to know all of the credits forwards and backwards. Also spend some time on the first couple of chapters of the *manual* on the application process and so forth.
> ...


I was referring to the LEED-NC version 2.2 reference guide. I know it has changed now, but that is what I more or less memorized for the test.


----------



## alabama_ee (Jun 3, 2010)

badal said:


> is it just memorization? no reference material and no calcuator just makes me thing i need to memorize as much as possible and hope i can spill it out on test day.


That's exactly what was needed under v2.2. I think they were trying to make it less memorization for the new version, though I imagine there's still a lot of memorization/regurgitation involved.


----------



## goodal (Jul 8, 2010)

I took and passed the LEED AP test yesterday, but am somewhat troubled by the results. For one thing, I know almost nothing about LEED. OK so i read through the reference guide and study guide once and found some free questionaires (for LEED 2.2) on the net, but that is all. I blindly guessed on at least 10 questions, used the "educated" guess method for 50-60 and had a good idea of the right answer for the remaining 2 or 3. Heres the part that troubles me. I wont give my exact score in case anyone from LEED finds this but on the GA test i averaged 86% and scored 179. great. passed. on the second part i averaged 63% and scored 176. Does this make any sense? i actually scored below 30% in two areas on the second part. Makes me think the test is simply a way to justify the ungodly amount it cost to use their initials in my email.

any thoughts?

as a side note i now have the 2009 LEED reference guide and study guide available for purchase.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 8, 2010)

^It's a fairly fluffy certification, it wasn't that difficult or time consuming, but it's sure great resume candy!


----------



## moonboon (Jul 10, 2010)

Is LEED beneficial to Traffic/ Transportation Engineers?


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 11, 2010)

LEED is bull$h!t IMO.

My last employer wanted everyone of the MEP engineers LEED accredited. You're right it is good for resume, but it's an unjustified amount of cost and paperwork for owners just to achieve a LEED rating for their building. Build to ASHRAE standards and it'll cost less with the same if not better results.

But congrats. It's needed if you work on municipal projects, etc..


----------



## goodal (Jul 13, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> LEED is bull$h!t IMO.
> My last employer wanted everyone of the MEP engineers LEED accredited. You're right it is good for resume, but it's an unjustified amount of cost and paperwork for owners just to achieve a LEED rating for their building. Build to ASHRAE standards and it'll cost less with the same if not better results.
> 
> But congrats. It's needed if you work on municipal projects, etc..


i whole heartedly agree. i only got the accreditation for the "perceived" benefits. the cost is bloated and it only gets you a bunch of paper work that isnt necessary because we can design an energy efficient building without their help.


----------



## goodal (Jul 13, 2010)

I was looking at the CMP guide to see how much im going to have to pay these guys to use their logo when i came across this "The LEED AP without specialty credential is held in perpetuity and does not have any credential maintenance requirements or fees." I took the LEED AP BD &amp; C. So does this mean if at the end of two years i havent completed 30 hrs of ce and i havent given them 50$, i can use the LEED AP just not the BD &amp; C? or does this only apply to those that tested before there were specialty tests?


----------



## jmbeck (Sep 2, 2010)

badal said:


> I was looking at the CMP guide to see how much im going to have to pay these guys to use their logo when i came across this "The LEED AP without specialty credential is held in perpetuity and does not have any credential maintenance requirements or fees." I took the LEED AP BD &amp; C. So does this mean if at the end of two years i havent completed 30 hrs of ce and i havent given them 50$, i can use the LEED AP just not the BD &amp; C? or does this only apply to those that tested before there were specialty tests?



To my knowledge, it's just to the legacy guys...


----------



## MechGuy (Sep 3, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at the CMP guide to see how much im going to have to pay these guys to use their logo when i came across this "The LEED AP without specialty credential is held in perpetuity and does not have any credential maintenance requirements or fees." I took the LEED AP BD &amp; C. So does this mean if at the end of two years i havent completed 30 hrs of ce and i havent given them 50$, i can use the LEED AP just not the BD &amp; C? or does this only apply to those that tested before there were specialty tests?
> ...



I'm pretty sure that's the case.


----------



## TBSS (Sep 8, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at the CMP guide to see how much im going to have to pay these guys to use their logo when i came across this "The LEED AP without specialty credential is held in perpetuity and does not have any credential maintenance requirements or fees." I took the LEED AP BD &amp; C. So does this mean if at the end of two years i havent completed 30 hrs of ce and i havent given them 50$, i can use the LEED AP just not the BD &amp; C? or does this only apply to those that tested before there were specialty tests?
> ...


I'm glad I am one of the legacy guys. The requirements to keep the extra letters after LEED AP are way more difficult than what it is required to keep PE after my name.


----------



## alejandro787 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I recently passed the LEED GA exam and I'm interested in working on a green building. Is there a place where I can apply for this particular project ?

will appreciate any help , thanks.


----------



## MOOK (Nov 6, 2010)

as a side note i now have the 2009 LEED reference guide and study guide available for purchase.


----------



## craftj2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Without getting too much into the pros/cons of LEED I do know some guys that failed several attempts to pass the test.


----------



## craftj2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sounds like I am a chump for not just staying as a legacy and getting a specialization....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 14, 2010)

craftj2 said:


> Without getting too much into the pros/cons of LEED I do know some guys that failed several attempts to pass the test.


I do too. Including my boss and a 70-something year old EE at my last job. My boss actually passed the exam, but had his results invalidated for going to his locker (where they made you keep your personal items) before turning in the exam materials. They disqualified him from taking the test again for a year too.


----------



## YellowJacketEnvE (Dec 18, 2010)

LEED is a nice concept for trying to reward "green" construction. Unfortunately, the more you look at it, the more it looks like a money-making scheme. All the fees are front loaded, rather than trying to actively support projects, there are fees at every turn, and ultimately, after the building is certified, there is rarely any follow up to ensure that the building maintains its intent. I think as the program evolves it will grow past some of the problems, but right now, it seems cheap.

As for benefit, I am a water/wastewater engineer. There is a little benefit when the company goes after projects, but not much on the day to day. Traffic engineer would probably see the same thing. Mostly, accreditation is great for plumbing, electrical, HVAC, and civils.


----------



## aucivileng (Dec 20, 2010)

I was wondering about LEED. I know some turkeys got in on that crap in our office but it just sounded like a nice scam to make some cheese to me. Kinda like a PTOE.


----------



## menstrom (Dec 22, 2010)

craftj2 said:


> Sounds like I am a chump for not just staying as a legacy and getting a specialization....


It looks like LEED 2012 is going to require an AP w/ specialty to get the LEED AP credit. I have a feeling this will eventually become a prereq.

In related news, LEED 2012 is up for public comment: http://www.usgbc.org/DisplayPage.aspx?CMSPageID=2360


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Dec 23, 2010)

menstrom said:


> craftj2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like I am a chump for not just staying as a legacy and getting a specialization....
> ...


For "legacy" LEED APs, it is currently free to enroll, and then you have two years to get your CEUs. If during that time you decide the specialty is not worth the effort and expense, simply don't do anything, you will revert back to AP without specialty at the end of the period and not be out anything. Makes sense to me given the LEED 2012 may well make legacy APs obsolete, in fact a LEED Green Associate has more pull in the new system (as it is written in its draft form anyhow). At least to sit and watch the drama unfold it makes some sense to enroll at least to keep your options open for now.

For those "specialized" LEED AP's, ie those who tested under LEED 2009, too bad, you're stuck with the CEUs, and if you don't do them, you're left with nada at the end of the 2 year reporting period.


----------



## elyse613 (Dec 25, 2010)

you don't lose your legacy LEED AP when you opt into a specialty; I have three specialties and also am a legacy LEED AP and it shows up as so when you look in the LEED AP directory.

The CEUs aren't that bad - a big chunk of them can be "general hours" which probably the work at your job will count for (mine does)...

Also - it might be cheaper just to retake the exams, they're really not that bad


----------



## elyse613 (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats on passing the Green Associate! Just a note - USGBC does not want people referring to it as the LEED GA, as there is another building-related certification that has "GA" in its title. They want you just to use "LEED Green Associate" 

Are you looking for experience to qualify for the LEED AP with specialty examination? If so, note that no matter how small your experience is, as long as it's on a LEED registered project, that's what's important. You might see if you can offer services for free to your local county or city even for just a few hours, it would be enough


----------



## menstrom (Dec 27, 2010)

elyse613 said:


> you don't lose your legacy LEED AP when you opt into a specialty; I have three specialties and also am a legacy LEED AP and it shows up as so when you look in the LEED AP directory.
> The CEUs aren't that bad - a big chunk of them can be "general hours" which probably the work at your job will count for (mine does)...
> 
> Also - it might be cheaper just to retake the exams, they're really not that bad



I would definitely argue with your "cheaper" claim since there are 93 (and counting) free USGBC certified CEU courses here: http://continuingeducation.construction.co...ycat1.php?cat=M

I'm at 27 hours and haven't paid a dime yet.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Dec 27, 2010)

menstrom said:


> elyse613 said:
> 
> 
> > you don't lose your legacy LEED AP when you opt into a specialty; I have three specialties and also am a legacy LEED AP and it shows up as so when you look in the LEED AP directory.
> ...


Only problem is with the specialty hours. Only six approved LEED specific hours in free webinar format exist as of today (Ingersoll Rand/Trane webinars). Works for the first cycle. I hope more come along in two years.


----------



## elyse613 (Dec 27, 2010)

Right exactly - I have three specialties, so getting the LEED-specific hours is where the problem comes in... my company has calculated that it's cheaper just to reimburse the exam. Between the price of the LEED-specific courses as well as the hours that we would then be billing, it's cheaper to pay the $150 to retake the exam


----------



## crazedwaiter (Dec 29, 2010)

alejandro787 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently passed the LEED GA exam and I'm interested in working on a green building. Is there a place where I can apply for this particular project ?
> 
> will appreciate any help , thanks.



Goto the LEED Online Website.

https://leedonline.usgbc.org/Login.aspx

You can register the project there, or if it is already registered, call the project manager, and get the project code, and add it to your projects.


----------



## Porta John (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey all, civil structural here. I hear lots of people bashing the LEED program so it makes me gunshy to take the test, but I see it as the next necessary step after the PE.

I am looking for some books that I will need for studies. I have nothing so far.

FYI I am looking to take the BD+C section of the test.

Please respond to this or PM me to let me know what you have and what it will cost.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 3, 2011)

I believe that you have to get the LEED Green Associate first before you can take the LEED AP.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 3, 2011)

I think it's largely a joke, but it's a hot item right now and looks good on a resume.

I took the exam a few years ago when there was no heirarchy to it and you became a LEED AP after you passed that silly exam.

I don't know how the system is structured all that well at this point.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Feb 3, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> I think it's largely a joke, but it's a hot item right now and looks good on a resume.
> I took the exam a few years ago when there was no heirarchy to it and you became a LEED AP after you passed that silly exam.
> 
> I don't know how the system is structured all that well at this point.


You can either take the GA &amp; AP exams in one 4 hour sitting, or take them separately. I'd recommend taking separately, that way you avoid the 4 hour sitting, and you hold the GA credential while working on the AP. This will cost $50 more, but if you're new to the LEED system, the GA exam is MUCH easier than the AP. That said, if you've worked a ton of LEED projects already then you might consider bashing both out at once.

Keep in mind the requirements to even sit the exam, the GA is simple, you just need to be involved in buildings, get a letter signed by your manager that meets the requirements of the candidate handbook... AP on the other hand, you need experience with a LEED project. Do you have this?

The other consideration is the CMP program. In earning the credential, you'll be signing up for 15 hours with the GA, or 30 hours with the AP, to be done every 2 years.

As for the value of the credential, I believe it looks good on a resume, that's about all I want from it. I'll be sitting the O+M AP exam in a week.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 4, 2011)

I am qualified to take the LEED Green Associate and I plan to take the exam in a month. Can you recommend good books/study materials for this exam?

I bought the two books from USGBC 1) LEED Green Associate Study Guide and 2) Green Building and LEED Core Concepts and just didn't feel confident with just these two. They seem to be somewhat identical and only touch the surface of the topics.

I am considering the package offered by greenexamprep (without the online 8hr course) on here http://www.greenexamprep.com/store/product...LVERLEEDGA.html

But I want to ask for your opinion on good and relevant study materials before I waste more money on this whole #@$#%$$#$ LEED thing!!!

I've already spent roughtly $200 for an educational class to get qualified for the exam, money for the GBCI to verify my qualification ($50 wtf?) and the two not so great books from the source...

...and yes, I feel like being  on big time.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Feb 4, 2011)

Sleepy said:


> I am qualified to take the LEED Green Associate and I plan to take the exam in a month. Can you recommend good books/study materials for this exam? I bought the two books from USGBC 1) LEED Green Associate Study Guide and 2) Green Building and LEED Core Concepts and just didn't feel confident with just these two. They seem to be somewhat identical and only touch the surface of the topics.
> 
> I am considering the package offered by greenexamprep (without the online 8hr course) on here http://www.greenexamprep.com/store/product...LVERLEEDGA.html
> 
> ...


These exams can take your shirt if you're not careful.

Not to make you feel too bad, but people have been getting approval to take the GA using certificates generated by the free CMP web based courses offered at https://www.usgbc.org/CourseCatalog/CourseC...;CMSPageID=2115 ..not sure if they would stand up to an audit, but there's plenty of word of mouth getting around that these are a-okay

Depending on your profession &amp; school background, a signed letter from a boss or professor would also have done the trick....

I also bought the core concepts &amp; study guide. waste of $$ big time

I would recommend the GBES GA package for $50 regardless of what other material you have purchased. This includes a study guide in pdf &amp; MP3 format as well as 7 practice tests. EVERYONE who takes the test should get this IMO... But if you want free stuff, there is some available:

http://www.greenlearner.com/

http://studio4llc.com/category/e-store/study-materials/

http://www.green.ca.gov/leedtraining.htm (careful as these were recorded prior to the massive changes in the appendices coming out)

http://www.buildingmygreenlife.com/leed-gr...-practice-test/

Also make sure you are familiar with all the free OFFICIAL reference download documents here: http://www.gbci.org/main-nav/professional-...-associate.aspx ESPECIALLY the refrigerants.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 4, 2011)

Trev said:


> Sleepy said:
> 
> 
> > I am qualified to take the LEED Green Associate and I plan to take the exam in a month. Can you recommend good books/study materials for this exam? I bought the two books from USGBC 1) LEED Green Associate Study Guide and 2) Green Building and LEED Core Concepts and just didn't feel confident with just these two. They seem to be somewhat identical and only touch the surface of the topics.
> ...


thank you for the tips and the links.

It's ok. I "had" to attend the CALGreen seminar for other reasons anyway so it wasn't so much of a waste.

I have heard good things about the GBES package. I wish I asked for advices on EB before buying the books from GBCI...

Btw, how long did you study for these exams?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 4, 2011)

I overstudied for it big time. Studied a couple hours every day for a month. Finished in an hour and 15 minutes and got a 192. Not exactly a tough exam.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Feb 4, 2011)

Sleepy said:


> thank you for the tips and the links.
> It's ok. I "had" to attend the CALGreen seminar for other reasons anyway so it wasn't so much of a waste.
> 
> I have heard good things about the GBES package. I wish I asked for advices on EB before buying the books from GBCI...
> ...


I think I spent about a month like VTEnviro, but I spent maybe 5 hours a week in the first few weeks and only ramped it up for the last week or two. Not a hard test at all, just understand the concepts and use the GBES tests to show you what funny items need to be memorized such as standards, refrigerants, the types of facilities included in community connectivity, etc etc. You'll get the picture when you take some tests. FYI some questions from the Greenlearner tests go far beyond the scope of the GA by asking for specific points earned in BD+C etc.


----------



## schok108 (Mar 22, 2011)

I passed LEED AP exam in May 2009. Do I need any CE Hours to maintain my LEED AP title? Thanks


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Mar 29, 2011)

schok108 said:


> I passed LEED AP exam in May 2009. Do I need any CE Hours to maintain my LEED AP title? Thanks


Nope. You are a LEED AP now and forever more as you tested under LEED v 2.2. You may want to keep in mind that it looks like LEED 2012 will make LEED APs without specialty less relevant. There is a credit in Innovation in Design/Operations that under LEED 2009 requires any LEED AP to be working in a principal role in the project. Under 2012 it will now require a LEED AP specialized in the specialty of the project as principal &amp; two LEED APs of any specialty OR two Green Associates. Long story short, unless you enroll to the new system and do the CE Hours, you will not be able to earn that point... Does that matter to you?


----------



## Andrew Siegrist (Apr 12, 2011)

I have my LEED AP under the old system (2.2) and my window of opportunity to take the test get my "BD +C" certification expires in October. I work for a company that does construction only, but figured I could possibly donate some time to an architect on a LEED project around here. Trouble is, there is only one within project within 2 hours of me and I don't know anyone in that area. I figure I might ask a local architect around here anyway, but I have to imagine other people have had to be in the same boat as me. There really arent that many CEU credit opportunities around here either, although I'm not entirely sure about this. Anyone have any advice for me or have the same dilemma?


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Apr 12, 2011)

Andrew Siegrist said:


> I have my LEED AP under the old system (2.2) and my window of opportunity to take the test get my "BD +C" certification expires in October. I work for a company that does construction only, but figured I could possibly donate some time to an architect on a LEED project around here. Trouble is, there is only one within project within 2 hours of me and I don't know anyone in that area. I figure I might ask a local architect around here anyway, but I have to imagine other people have had to be in the same boat as me. There really arent that many CEU credit opportunities around here either, although I'm not entirely sure about this. Anyone have any advice for me or have the same dilemma?


Andrew, I think you are confused with the process... If you have LEED AP under the old systems then you are currently in your enrollment period. This means you simply log into your 'my credentials' account and click a few buttons, viola, you will then be a LEED AP BD+C... You DO NOT need to re-test or meet any eligibility requirements. You will also be required to complete the CMP requirements every two years... If you fail to complete the CMP requirements after opting in, you will revert to LEED AP original edition, it's yours forever with no maintenance. Here are some links for you. First is a video on how to enroll, second is a document on how to enroll, third is all the ways to earn your prescriptive maintenance credits.

http://www.gbci.org/main-nav/cmp/enrollmen...ment-webex.aspx

http://www.gbci.org/Files/enrollment_guide.pdf

http://www.gbci.org/Files/cmp_guide.pdf

If you let the enrollment period lapse, then yes, you will need to be eligible with recent LEED project exposure, and take both the GA &amp; AP tests in order to gain a specialty.


----------



## Andrew Siegrist (Apr 12, 2011)

I do not want to let my enrollment period expire and thus take both tests, that's my whole reasoning for wanting to take the "specialty" test. But I can't take the test until I have verified experience on a LEED project. You following me now?


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Apr 12, 2011)

Andrew Siegrist said:


> I do not want to let my enrollment period expire and thus take both tests, that's my whole reasoning for wanting to take the "specialty" test. But I can't take the test until I have verified experience on a LEED project. You following me now?


There are two paths to enrollment, ONE you can take the AP specialty test and then do non-prescriptive maintenance. Or TWO, just enroll, then do prescriptive maintenance. The only difference is you have to hit certain subjects in your CMP if you take the prescriptive path. It isn't a much bigger burden, you just have to take more care when choosing and entering your hours.

No one in their right mind should test to enroll into a specialty. Studying for these tests is a painful process, and costs a small fortune. The only reason anyone would take a specialty test at enrollment is to enter the new specialties (Homes &amp; ND), which you cannot do via the prescriptive maintenance option. Prescriptive can get you into O+M, BD+C or ID+C


----------



## Andrew Siegrist (Apr 12, 2011)

Again, I'm well aware of the two paths!!! This is the simpler path for me...I can take a test and be done with it instead of completing all these maintenance hours and I don't have a two year period to complete these hours anyway. The company I work for will pay for the test and since I passed the first one why would it be that hard to pass the second?? My question is regarding project experience (see above), not about the damn enrollment paths.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Apr 12, 2011)

Andrew Siegrist said:


> Again, I'm well aware of the two paths!!! This is the simpler path for me...I can take a test and be done with it instead of completing all these maintenance hours and I don't have a two year period to complete these hours anyway. The company I work for will pay for the test and since I passed the first one why would it be that hard to pass the second?? My question is regarding project experience (see above), not about the damn enrollment paths.


You are still required to do 30 hours of CMP even if you test, all you dodge is the prescriptive categories requirements.


----------



## Andrew Siegrist (Apr 12, 2011)

I know....but you're still off topic!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## jmbeck (Apr 12, 2011)

Andrew Siegrist said:


> I have my LEED AP under the old system (2.2) and my window of opportunity to take the test get my "BD +C" certification expires in October. I work for a company that does construction only, but figured I could possibly donate some time to an architect on a LEED project around here. Trouble is, there is only one within project within 2 hours of me and I don't know anyone in that area. I figure I might ask a local architect around here anyway, but I have to imagine other people have had to be in the same boat as me. There really arent that many CEU credit opportunities around here either, although I'm not entirely sure about this. Anyone have any advice for me or have the same dilemma?



I may be wrong, but I don't think you have to meet the project experience requirements to re-test as a legacy LEED AP to gain a speciality.

I think you can just sign up for the exam.

I'm in the same boat, but I've decided on the CMP packet from Red Vector. I think so anyway. It's cheaper than buying the LEED 2009 booklet and the exam.


----------



## cbazemore82 (Jun 30, 2011)

I just passed my LEED Green Associate exam today. Time to celebrate


----------



## portlandite (Jul 5, 2011)

cbazemore82 said:


> I just passed my LEED Green Associate exam today. Time to celebrate


Congrat!! Can I ask what study materials did you use for the exam? Thank you!


----------



## DaveW (Sep 19, 2011)

Why do you want the extra credential? I took the test before 2009 to avoid the hassle of maintenance. I get emails enticing me to add a credential, when all it really adds up to is just more $$$ for USGBC. Unless something has changed, Legacy LEED-AP is all you need to work on a LEED project. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Trev... P.E. (Sep 26, 2011)

DaveW said:


> Why do you want the extra credential? I took the test before 2009 to avoid the hassle of maintenance. I get emails enticing me to add a credential, when all it really adds up to is just more $$$ for USGBC. Unless something has changed, Legacy LEED-AP is all you need to work on a LEED project. Correct me if I'm wrong.


You don't need any credential to work on a LEED project. The only time it comes into play is if you are seeking the 'bonus' point in the ID category. LEED 2012 draft has a note that you will need a LEED AP with the specialty of the project as well as two other current LEED professionals, either GA or AP with specialty... Long story short, when LEED 2012 launches, 'legacy' AP's will no longer be able to earn that point. If that is worth something to you, enrollment may be a good idea. For most, hard to say if it holds enough value to outweigh the maintenance.


----------



## mytony (Oct 5, 2011)

take a deep breath, i agree.


----------



## jco0518 (Nov 22, 2011)

Has anyone taken neighborhood development module?


----------



## goodal (Nov 22, 2011)

I am a LEED AP and have been working toward being elligible to function as the CxA on a LEED project. I have commissioned two projects and feel that I have the experience to provide commissioning services, at least as far as LEED requires.

My problem is this: I have a client that has a LARGE (over 300,000ft) project that he needs mechanical design and a CxA to provide Enhanced Commissioning for LEED. I cannot provide both (per LEED requirements) and currently am the only PE liscensed in this particular state at my firm. Does ayone know a way around the LEED requirement to have an independant CxA so that my firm can provide the design documents and achieve the Enhanced Commissioning Credit? I know if they drop the enhanced and only go for the fundamental commissioning we would be elliglible because I could stamp the drawings and the other PE in the office operate as the CxA, but that is the only thing I can come up with.


----------



## willsee (Nov 23, 2011)

I thought that requirement was there to prevent the same company from providing both the design as well as the commissioning to help "legitimize" the design/commissioning.


----------



## goodal (Nov 23, 2011)

You could not be more right. I was still hoping for a "loophole".


----------



## willsee (Nov 26, 2011)

Could you not start up a company for commissioning purposes


----------



## goodal (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought about that, but the way I read LEED 2009 is that the CxA cannot be employed by the design firm (I think thats verbatim).


----------



## goodal (May 29, 2012)

An architect friend of mine sent this to me. Ironically, He and I had a GSA LEED project that was canceled mid-construction last year. I am a LEED AP and have made a little bit of coin because of this LEED junk (coordination/commissioning/modeling). However, my stance, since we were introduced to LEED back in '02-'03, is that an owner doesn't need to pay USGBC the ungodly amount of money it takes to get the certification just to have an energy efficient building. If they would just put a little bit more into thier envelope and mechanical budget they can save 30-40% on energy costs. Alas, but my suggestions have not been heeded. Oh well, I guess I'll just keep charging them for these unnecessary services as long as it holds out. I'm curious if anyone has an argument for LEED?

From the Federal Times:

The General Services Administration should stop using the LEED rating system to grade how green its buildings are, 56 House lawmakers from both parties said in a May 18 letter to GSA's acting administrator Dan Tangherlini.

The lawmakers said the Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design program, run by the U.S. Green Building Council (USGBC), is adopting standards that unfairly hurt certain manufacturers of building materials.

GSA primarily uses the LEED system, which scores how green a building is based on everything from construction materials to its proximity to mass transit, as a benchmark for all of its construction projects.

Buildings can be LEED certified or achieve even higher degrees of "greenness" at the LEED Silver, Gold or Platinum levels. GSA has made it a goal to make all of its new construction LEED Gold certified.

At issue are rules slated to take effect July 1 that offers building owners LEED credit for avoiding a list of "chemicals of concern." The lawmakers said in the letter that the restrictions are arbitrary and would require agencies to use more costly materials in construction projects.

"We are deeply concerned that the LEED rating system is becoming a tool to punish chemical companies and plastics makers and spread misinformation about materials that have been at the forefront of improving environmental performance — and even occupancy safety — and in buildings," the lawmakers wrote.

One of the identified chemicals is polyvinyl chloride, commonly known as PVC, which is used in pipes and roofing materials.

GSA and the Energy Department are expected to decide this year which ratings system to adopt for new building construction and renovation for the next five years. They will choose between LEED and two other standards; the Green Building Initiative's "Green Globes" system and the International Living Building Challenge.

"If USGBC does not reconsider these harmful provisions in LEED 2012, we respectfully request that GSA stop using the LEED rating system," the lawmakers wrote.

Rep. Mike Pompeo, R-Kan., said the new standards have little to do with making buildings more energy efficient and more to do with targeting specific companies.

"It makes no sense for GSA to support and adopt these standards, knowing the danger they pose to so many sectors of our economy," Pompeo said in a statement.

Roger Platt, the senior vice president of global policy and law at USGBC, said in a statement Monday that LEED is a voluntary, consensus-driven process that addressed the concerns of manufacturers.

He said "single-issue" stakeholders are pressuring Congress and agencies in order to influence the LEED development process.

"USGBC is working with all stakeholders, including companies from all sectors of the building industry, to ensure that LEED remains the most widely used high performance building rating system in the country," Platt said.


----------



## willsee (May 30, 2012)

LEED sucks

Most of the time we add pointless stuff to get LEED points to get LEED certification. Agreed with you just take that money and dump it into the M/E systems and get a return on your initial investment.


----------



## andyrich (May 30, 2012)

> USGBC is working with all stakeholders, including companies from all sectors of the building industry


This should clue us in as to what the real issue is. USGBC has connections, and they intend to remain the default choice when it comes to a green building standard. Personally I am not a fan of the LEED system, and I see through many of its claims of making buildings more efficient, healthy, etc. There have been others that felt the LEED system should not be used, and that their claims are not legitamate. As such a 100$ MIllion class action lawsuit was filed a while back, but I am not sure what the status is at this point.

That being said, I do not fault you for getting a LEED rating, and serving your clients according to thier wants.


----------



## Dleg (May 31, 2012)

I'm not a big LEED fan, either, but this smells fishy to me - a bunch of politicians ganging up on a non-governmental industry group like this. Sounds more to me like one or a few particular businesses sent some lobbyists to the halls of Congress with some cash....

I'd be interested to see the exact provision in the new LEED standards that outlaws PVC pipe... I doubt it exists. The issue has probably been overexaggerated to make the USGBC look as bad as possible - they probably referred to one particular use of PVC, and this group of politicians spun that to make it look as dramatic as possible - "One of the identified chemicals is polyvinyl chloride, commonly known as PVC, *which is used in pipes and roofing materials.*" note, they did not say pipes or roofing materials were banned.

Engineers: stay strong. Don't let the politicians turn you into mindless reactionaries.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 31, 2012)

I thought LEED was generally against plastics because they were 'not sustainable' (which translates to 'uses that nasty oil in production,'), but that's just from observing local LEED certified projects. I've never really looked into it too deeply.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 1, 2012)

LEED is a scam. Design around Ashrae standards and use common sense and save the USGBC fees.


----------



## willsee (Jun 1, 2012)

State jobs over certain budget numbers require different LEED certification here.


----------



## ksprayberry (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll be honest, I don't fully understand all aspects or requirements of the LEED certified building, but in my opinion, what I have seen and heard, I find to be somewhat suspect and downright silly.

I work for a Custom HVAC manufacturer and some of the LEED requirements for refrigerant quantities (so many pounds per ton) are rediciously low. You can't build a large tonnage custom piece of equipment and meet this one point. I always tell them to go buy a bike rack or buy a waterless urinal, but look elsewhere! A higher end piece of equipment with hot gas reheat, large condenser surface (Low condenser TD / Lower compressor KW), evaporative condensers, large serviceable machines, etc, just can't be built and maintain the refrigerant quantity. It works great for off the shelf package units, but not our type of equipment. We meet and exceed 90.1 energy standards on a regular basis...we design units with variable speed condenser fans, and many other energy saving features that cannot be quantified into a "point".

Also, these 2" 95% LEED certified fitlers are crap! They're electrostatically charged to obtain the MERV rating for LEED..It wears off in about a week. You can do just as good with a one dollar can of Aquanet hair spray.

Forget this LEED silver and gold stuff. The poor owners of the building get scammed into paying out the yang for a stupid plaque to hang on the wall, when they would be better off buying good mechanical equipment and putting the money into their building envelope.

The idea is noble, but I think has been possibly been twisted some to allow some to profit like so many other things. We should strive to build sustainable, long lasting buildings, but some of it seems to be wasteful needless spending.

Just my opinion.

KS


----------



## NYPE2012 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi All,

For those who passed the LEED Green Associate Exam, which study guide do you think is the most useful and efficient when studying for the exam?

Any input will be much appreciated!!

Thank you!!


----------



## gte636i (Jun 11, 2012)

I used the free practice exam located here...

/&gt;http://www.buildingmygreenlife.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/GA-Practice-Exam-with-answers_June41.pdf

And read through the resources on the leed website, as well as purchased the leed green associate books. I passed so it worked.


----------



## Chris Cat (Jun 19, 2012)

LEED is just a marketing tool for non-engineers to act as if they are relevant, period.


----------



## Adeeel (Jul 1, 2012)

How do you phrase that you have LEED AP BD&amp;C in your resume?

Do you say that you passed LEED GA and LEED AP BD&amp;C exams or

You say Having LEED AP BD&amp;C certification?


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Jul 3, 2012)

are you guys putting leed ga after your names? have you noticed if this certification even worth it?


----------



## gte636i (Jul 3, 2012)

According to USGBC, technically you're not supposed to use the abbreviation LEED GA, they actually want you to spell it out. My belief is that it sounds too much like LEED AP which means a lot more, the green associate is the halfway license like the EIT. I have not placed it after my name.

My opinion. No, it's not worth it, unless you can double the CEU's up with another license it'll cost you money and I don't believe it's helped my career, LEED is not really about saving energy (more of what I do) they have a lot of things in there like installing bike racks, location of sites, permeable parking lots, etc. that you can get points for.

I have the PE, CEM, and Leed Green Assoc. The CEM was free, back when the stimulus dollars were available my state allowed all professionals in the energy field to take the class and get the certification free of charge, if you can get your company to pay for the CEM it's worth it imho, not because of the value it adds on your resume but the education in fields that are not your own, they teach you all about electrical, mechanical, HVAC, and building systems and give you a basic understanding of each system. The CEM is more engineering related while the LEED is more architectural.

In terms of difficulty the LEED was by far the easiest to get, followed by the CEM which was challenging, then the PE was the hardest of course.


----------



## Adeeel (Jul 18, 2012)

Check this link

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=19703


----------



## Dhwani (Sep 27, 2012)

What study material need to read...


----------



## CntrSnr2001 (Oct 15, 2012)

congrats. now that it's been a while, do you feel that it was worth it? i've been thinking about taking this one as well. was it a difficult exam?


----------



## rettscarlet (Nov 9, 2012)

CntrSnr2001 said:


> congrats. now that it's been a while, do you feel that it was worth it? i've been thinking about taking this one as well. was it a difficult exam?




It is not difficult. You should remember a lot of stuff though. I passed LEED AP ( BD+C) last year.


----------



## da_souljah (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I finally decided to study, and I passed the LEED Green Associate exam a few weeks ago. Can anyone who has taken in the exam in the last 18months recommend some good studying material for the LEED AP BD+C exam??

Thanks Guys!


----------



## John QPE (Nov 27, 2012)

The reference manual is all you need. Know it cover to cover.

You know the rating system is changing, right? Your time frame to taking the test under 2009 may be limited.


----------



## da_souljah (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah I do know it is changing, I will look into the time frame because while the green associate might be more general and less affected by the change, the AP could be completely different.

Thanks for responding!


----------



## barnesrj80 (Dec 7, 2012)

When it started, the Air Force just made it a goal to be "certifiable" at a certain level, not actually certified. So, they went through the rigamarole, but didn't have to pay all the fees on the back end.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm a LEED AP myself. I'm no great fan of the system, but it was the hot thing a few years ago and my company was willing to foot the bill. It's merely a feather in my cap that looks nice on a resume.

I'd be interested to see the cost/benefit analysis on a typical LEED project. When do you reach your breakeven point when your savings on energy offset the $3M extra you spent to make it earthy and crunchy.

Registering your project is a money grab for the USGBC. Also, it contributes to the greenwashing of the general public. "They support the environment, I can feel good about shopping there..." They do realize the extra expense of the facility is passed onto them I hope.


----------



## da_souljah (Dec 13, 2012)

Does anyone have any specific examples of how much it costs to get a building certified?


----------



## bueltebd (Dec 17, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm a LEED AP myself. I'm no great fan of the system, but it was the hot thing a few years ago and my company was willing to foot the bill. It's merely a feather in my cap that looks nice on a resume.
> 
> I'd be interested to see the cost/benefit analysis on a typical LEED project. When do you reach your breakeven point when your savings on energy offset the $3M extra you spent to make it earthy and crunchy.
> 
> Registering your project is a money grab for the USGBC. Also, it contributes to the greenwashing of the general public. "They support the environment, I can feel good about shopping there..." They do realize the extra expense of the facility is passed onto them I hope.


Do you feel it was worth it to you to get the LEED AP? I'm considering getting mine...if nothing more than for the resume booster.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 18, 2012)

Do you plan on doing work in the green building industry?

If so, then yes.

Don't let these idiots who tell you not to get "too caught up in it" influence your decision. If you plan on doing work in the field it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2012)

bueltebd said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a LEED AP myself. I'm no great fan of the system, but it was the hot thing a few years ago and my company was willing to foot the bill. It's merely a feather in my cap that looks nice on a resume.
> ...


It was the hot thing at that point and my dog could pass the test if she was drunk at the time, so why not especially if your company is footing the bill. It's a resume booster, and since it is the flavor of the week, it is good to have an understanding of the system. I won a project for my old firm based on my knowledge of it. That's about it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2012)

mikedee said:


> Don't let these idiots who tell you not to get "too caught up in it" influence your decision. If you plan on doing work in the field it is absolutely necessary.


Please stop flaming.


----------



## bueltebd (Dec 18, 2012)

mikedee said:


> Do you plan on doing work in the green building industry?
> 
> If so, then yes.
> 
> Don't let these idiots who tell you not to get "too caught up in it" influence your decision. If you plan on doing work in the field it is absolutely necessary.


We don't particularly go for LEED projects, but we have completed a couple.


----------



## GA PE (Dec 19, 2012)

_Everblue has a good on-line class with sample tests for a couple hundred bucks. I watched it, went throught the sample tests mutlple times and passed with no problem._


----------



## bueltebd (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats! I'm considering taking the LEED Green Associate exam here shortly then taking the LEED AP. I'm with the others, what exam prep material was good to look at?


----------



## GA PE (Jan 11, 2013)

Everblue has an online course and sample questions that I thought was fairly straight forward and reasonable at least 18 mos ago.


----------



## Duke of PEarl (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks GA PE. I checked out Everblue @ everblue.edu and they do offer Online Webinars starting at $299.


----------



## Porta John (Jun 19, 2013)

Does anyone have LEED AP BD+C review book(s) for sale? Also, is all the material that you will need to review for the GA exam included in the BD+C books, or do you need separate review books?

Please PM me if you have any of these that you are trying to unload...


----------



## Porta John (Jun 19, 2013)

If anyone has the BD+C study materials that they are looking to sell, please PM me, I would be interested in purchasing.


----------



## Adeeel (Jun 23, 2013)

jlkells said:


> If anyone has the BD+C study materials that they are looking to sell, please PM me, I would be interested in purchasing.


I have books for sale, if interested please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## wattersa81 (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.greenlearner.com/signup/ has an exam simulator that helped me. Plus I read through the manuals. Make sure you know your points for the categories.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 22, 2013)

I spent about 50-60 hours studying for the old general LEED AP exam in 2008. Serious overkill, could have gotten by on much less.

I got a copy of the reference manual from a friend, memorized it as much as I could, and used the practice problems book from PPI.

Very straightforward.


----------



## pelaw (Sep 28, 2013)

LEED is a good thing.

For one, I recently took a prep course for a certification. After I passed the end-of-lecture test, online, there was nothing, I emailed the administrator asking whether there was some record that I completed the test. He sent me a certificate of completion.

Same thing with LEED, it certifies that the building exceeds the 90.1 requirements as modeled, as far as EA credits go.

Now, some people may have a problem that the certificate does not say that the building is let's say 30% more efficient than ASHRAE baseline, on the PLAQUE! Well, LEED is not ASHRAE, it's covers more than ASHRAE and therefore have their own rating.

For two, it's good because it promotes local materials usage, recycling, clean construction sites, site clean up, cool surfaces, community disconnectedness etc., in addition to energy and water conservation.

For three it's good because it creates a construction niche for the above, to professionals and builders committed to LEED principles.


----------



## Ivory (Oct 1, 2013)

cdcengineer said:


> LEED is a scam. Design around Ashrae standards and use common sense and save the USGBC fees.




I agree. Some companies instead of investing in R&amp;D and a develop a "real" product where they can use to make a profit and create "real" jobs will instead position themselves and spend money on lobbying for bogus policies and regulations to create a phoney industry such as "going green". It is all a scam.


----------



## K19 (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone on the board here have this "Green Assoc." credential, and if so, could you explain the rationale for obtaining it? Is is correct to presume that the title carries little (if any) weight relative to the AP credentials, and that it is essentially resume/proposal fodder for persons in related industries (in effect saying that the person is cognizant in LEED principles, etc.)?

For context I'm a Civil P.E. in a small-ish firm that primarily does transportation, public works, and to a lesser extent site development. We do not do any "green" design ourselves (apart from LID / stormwater BMPs) although we do occasionally sub on architect-led projects where LEED is involved. As no one in our company has a LEED title, I'm trying to figure out if the Green Associate is worth going for and if there are tangible benefits to having it (while my employer would be paying for it, I have a healthy skepticism for these industry credentials).

Also, if anyone has used the Green Assoc. as a pathway towards an AP credential I'd love to hear about your experiences with this.


----------



## John QPE (Oct 22, 2013)

I have my BD+C and have subbed on many jobs to achieve SSC 6.1 and 6.2 (the SWM credits).

Most of the work falls to the architects, that is just a fact, as they hear about these projects long before we on the civil side do.

The GA is like your EIT....you got it, but we know you really don't know sh1t yet


----------



## Apollo33 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm studying for the LEED AP BD+C and the Green Associate Exam. From a preliminary review the material appears to be too broad too memorize in it's entirety as some people are suggesting. Any one out there have a first hand experience of how much of the references I need to memorize, and/or a good approach to getting prepared for it? Are we talking everything down to the calculations required for ever single credit, related credits, step by step implementation, project team, etc? OR is it enough to memorize the credits and the points they are worth?


----------



## Apollo33 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I posted this questions over in the LEED AP Forum, but may be more appropriate here. I'm studying for the LEED AP BD+C and the Green Associate Exam. From a preliminary review the material appears to be too broad too memorize in it's entirety as some people are suggesting. Any one out there have a first hand experience of how much of the references I need to memorize, and/or a good approach to getting prepared for it? Are we talking everything down to the calculations required for ever single credit, related credits, step by step implementation, project team, etc? OR is it enough to memorize the credits and the points they are worth?


----------



## John QPE (Dec 5, 2013)

To cut/paste from your post, you need to know: "Are we talking everything down to the calculations required for ever single credit, related credits, step by step implementation, project team, etc?""

You also need to understand synergies, how credits work together, how some do not, know how to use LEED online, know how the administrative process works...you will not see a credit that asks how many points is SSc3 worth. You will see project scenarios that ask how many points is the scenario worth.


----------



## Apollo33 (Dec 5, 2013)

John Q - thanks for the reply. So you're confirming that one indeed needs to almost literally memorize the entire reference to pass that exam? I dont see how any one could do this unless they study for 52 weeks or have a photographic memories.

What would you suggest is a good approach for preparing?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2013)

I hit the reference hard for about 6 weeks or so, I've forgotten it all now, but if you memorize it for exam day, you're set.


----------



## Apollo33 (Dec 5, 2013)

Alright...i guess its back to drawing board. The good thing is that its taking my mind off of waiting for the CA PE survey exam results!!! (a little anyway...)


----------



## John QPE (Dec 6, 2013)

"""John Q - thanks for the reply. So you're confirming that one indeed needs to almost literally memorize the entire reference to pass that exam? I dont see how any one could do this unless they study for 52 weeks or have a photographic memories.

What would you suggest is a good approach for preparing?"""

For the GA, you really just need to focus on the Core Concepts book. Know what LEED is, the different credit categories, etc.

For BD+C, you don't need to MEMORIZE the entire Reference Manual, you just need to know every credit in and out. You need to know how credits work together, and how they don't. You'll see a building scenario, and you'll have to know how many points possible, so you'll need to know how many points are available, you'll need to know why this credit can be applied, and why another can not.

I studied very hard for 6 months for this thing.

I took a review course, and used the CO Chapter Study Guide. I am not sure if they updated that for version 2009. I would strongly urge you to check with your local USGBC chapter, they will almost certainly offer review courses, and study resources.

You really want to get in on the current exam. The v4 exam will be much tougher, we are thinking June/July 2014 for this exam.

The goal is to really beef up the analysis required on the new test. These things never get easier do they?

Good luck! If you have any other questions, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## Apollo33 (Dec 6, 2013)

John Q - thanks for the info. I'm starting to wrap my head around it now. Seems like the bulk of the data will be presented, I just need to be able to recognize how to apply/relate it to credits and the overall process.

I really need to pass this thing before February 1st for my job so I plan on hitting it hard (4 hours/day and 6 Hours on Sat/sun) for all o December and sitting for it early January in case i need to retake it.

Thanks again.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 9, 2013)

Good luck, let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Apollo33 (Dec 28, 2013)

Alright - I'm to the point where I'm scoring above 95% on practice exams (offered by green exam prep - can any one vouch for their claim that an 80% or better is good indicator that you are ready for the actual exam?)

Here are my questions:

What is the difference between Innovation In Design Credits and Exemplary Performance?

EP's are listed under ID Credit 1 - so does that make them ID points as well?

Are ID and Regional priority considered their own credit categories?

How much of the LZ1 - LZ4 table - allowable light trespass do I need to memorize? Every detail or general order?

How much of the refrigerant table do i need to memorize - again every detail or the general order?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 28, 2013)

It's the LEED exam, study for 20 minutes and you're good to go. My dog could pass that exam. You're gonna do great with all the work you put in.


----------



## Apollo33 (Dec 29, 2013)

lol have you taken it Enviro? Its not difficult in the way that the EIT or the PE and CA -Seismic/survey is challenging (altho i didnt think these exams were that hard - i don't know what all these PEs are always bitching about). However, it requires a ton of memorization, all closed book! But I imagine if they let people go in there with a single sheet of notes the thing would be breeze.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 30, 2013)

EP is where you exceed a required standard...such as 0 net energy instead of 50% reduction. ID credits can be Pilot Credits, or just something you make up, and present with your project that isn't necessarily a credit.

ID Credit 1 addresses credits that do not have EP points listed (the GA exam will not get deep into the reference guides).

ID and RP are credit categories.

For GA - none, for BD+C, you need to know the difference between zones, and the fc that goes with it.

For the refigerants, know the difference between HCFC's and CFC's and why they are bad...know that natural stuff is good.

Don't get lulled into a false sense of security with the practice tests, especially if you are answering the same questions over and over. The GA exam is going to come 95% from the Core Concepts Book, nothing from the reference guides.



VTEnviro said:


> It's the LEED exam, study for 20 minutes and you're good to go. My dog could pass that exam. You're gonna do great with all the work you put in.



Good luck with that one, especially on the questions I wrote.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2013)

I passed it in '08. That exam is a joke.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 30, 2013)

A lot has changed in 6 years, but even then, I doubt you studied for only 20 minutes, so how about not passing on bad advice.

Now if I can get back providing the requested test advice ....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 30, 2013)

It's called sarcasm. I studied an hour or two a night for about a month and was severely over-prepared. I think the exam is pointless as it is pure memorization you'll forget a couple of days later.



> lol have you taken it Enviro? Its not difficult in the way that the EIT or the PE and CA -Seismic/survey is challenging (altho i didnt think these exams were that hard - i don't know what all these PEs are always bitching about). However, it requires a ton of memorization, all closed book! But I imagine if they let people go in there with a single sheet of notes the thing would be breeze.


Yeah I passed it back in the day. It was getting popular at the time and it was beneficial to get certified. Never really used it much, so it's basically resume candy. Helped us win a couple of jobs over the years.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Dec 30, 2013)

I looked into the GA and bought a study book. After looking through it though, I changed my mind (for now). I might give it a try some other time, but like some of you already said.... you just memorize stuff, pass the test, forget the material, do not use it again, etc. I wonder why they do not allow reference materials? All of us can reach over and grab reference materials in the workplace when we do not have something memorized. Another thing that was a little discouraging.... we have Administrative Assistants who went out and got certified. Nothing against them, but how much weight can it hold on an engineer's resume?

Like VTEnviro said, I think when it became a big deal, everyone went out and took it, passed and that probably watered down it's value.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 30, 2013)

The GA holds little credit...it's like the EIT, you can't do anything with it. It is when you take the specialty exams, which require project experience and project knowledge to pass, when they begin to hold weight. As for the Admin Assistants, they will never move past a GA unless they lie about their project experience. All the GA demonstrates is a basic knowledge of sustainable building practice, nothing wrong with an Admin clerk knowing about daylighting techniques.

In the end, it is only as valuable as you make it. Are you just putting letters after your name or on a resume? Or do you actually do work on LEED projects, and can you put your 10 LEED Gold projects on your resume? Do you believe in the mission of the USGBC, or do you not give a crap and could care less about sustainable design?

3 or 4 years back, GBCI implemented the specialty credentials and continuing education. From what I last heard, a huge chunk of previosly credentialled LEED APs did not enroll in con ed, and therefore have no specialty designation, and therefore have a pretty useless credential as they will not even earn their projects an ID point. So we are probably a lot less watered down than what we were in say 2008.


----------



## Apollo33 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was afraid of the whole memorizing the answers to practice exams thing...I just received some PPI study guide and practice exam in the mail, going to see how i do on that one. We'll keep working on it. thanks for the info John Q. What would you suggest for studying for the home stretch? Re-read material? Re-watch exam prep course (green exam prep) re-take practice exams?

I'm to the point where i can literally write down from memory all credit categories and credit tables along with credit description, points possible, and exemplary performance options for NC/SCH/CS. I think im going to use the brain dump strategy and re-creating this during the 10 min tutorial.


----------



## Apollo33 (Jan 1, 2014)

John Q said:


> EP is where you exceed a required standard...such as 0 net energy instead of 50% reduction. ID credits can be Pilot Credits, or just something you make up, and present with your project that isn't necessarily a credit.
> 
> ID Credit 1 addresses credits that do not have EP points listed (the GA exam will not get deep into the reference guides).
> 
> ...




Is there any way to get a copy of the core concepts PDF 2nd edition without having to shell out more money to USGBC? Its this sort of thing that really disappoints me about USGBC and the overall LEED system, they claim to want to spread their concepts and thereby change the construction market but turn around and charge for entry level core concepts material. A more effective way to educate and raise awareness might be to provide material free of charge. Same thing for the mandatory fees to clarify any credit...how is putting a premium on communication bringing about a shift in the construction industry? Now once you obtain a BD+C license you need to enroll in on-going education credits? (also sold at a premium) I get that everything requires funding but how about practicing what you preach and taking other factors into account when making these policies?

I hear Cal Green is gaining momentum among owners and is soon to overtake LEED certifications in CA, any thoughts?

I'm over it. back to studying! happy new year all you east coasters!


----------



## John QPE (Jan 2, 2014)

USGBC is a non-profit, all of their materials are in local libraries.


----------



## Apollo33 (Jan 4, 2014)

LEED GA in the books (197/200)! LEED AP is next up!


----------



## John QPE (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Apollo33 (Jan 7, 2014)

and LEED AP BD+C in the books! I have now added 11 letters after my name in the past 3 weeks. PE, LEED AP BD+C lol thanks for your help john Q.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Jan 13, 2014)

John Q, I think the Admins got it when everyone was scrambling to take the test before the Leed GA was implemented. I'm not sure though, is it true that the GA came along afterwards? Also, I think you are correct about the designation, as a lot of them just say Leed AP without any particular discipline or field.

I work in the structural engineer field, and I've gone back and forth on how useful/applicable it would be in my line of work.

Thanks for all of the info.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 13, 2014)

> I work in the structural engineer field, and I've gone back and forth on how useful/applicable it would be in my line of work.




I'm a site guy. I took it back when it was just a general exam. Won us a couple of jobs though and looks nice on a resume. About all I remember about the exam was finding a really good diner for lunch somewhere in Concord, NH. Don't recall the name of the place but the cole slaw was excellent.


----------



## John QPE (Jan 13, 2014)

JoeBoone82 said:


> John Q, I think the Admins got it when everyone was scrambling to take the test before the Leed GA was implemented. I'm not sure though, is it true that the GA came along afterwards? Also, I think you are correct about the designation, as a lot of them just say Leed AP without any particular discipline or field.
> 
> I work in the structural engineer field, and I've gone back and forth on how useful/applicable it would be in my line of work.
> 
> Thanks for all of the info.




GA came about recently. 2010 maybe?

LEED is obviously less applicable for those of us in the civil.structural side. Look through some of the MR Credits and see what applies to your job in the structural field. For me, it is as much a personal mission as it is a professional one. Having worked in a building were I had "sick building syndrome" for the first 8 months of the job, really hit home for me. 90% of our time is spent indoors, we should be making our time there as pleasant as possible. If you've ever been inside a LEED building, you just physically feel the difference. I spent a few days at USGBC headquartes a few months back, and the time just seems to fly, and my productivity was off the charts.


----------



## iwire (May 23, 2014)

LEED worth getting? How's compared to PE Power exam? Walk in the park?


----------



## iwire (Jun 4, 2014)

question on the CEU.....can we use PE CEU to fulfill the LEED CEU too?


----------



## John QPE (Jun 16, 2014)

iwire said:


> question on the CEU.....can we use PE CEU to fulfill the LEED CEU too?




You'll need 6 hours of LEED specific study, but the remaining 24 hours just double dip with all your other CEUs (that's not to say that your LEED specific stuff wouldn't apply to your PE).


----------



## iwire (Jun 29, 2014)

John Q said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > question on the CEU.....can we use PE CEU to fulfill the LEED CEU too?
> ...


thanks...so the question is

worth getting it? How much i need to do to qualified to take the exam? is the exam is like Bisci, they are in for profit instead of certification etc?


----------



## GaryD (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm taking the exam on September 30th of this month. Haven't started studying yet but I am taking the LEED GA and LEED AP O+M on the same day within a four hour window...am I screwed? I won't be doing a review course.


----------



## John QPE (Sep 4, 2014)

The GA exam is pretty straight forward. Know the cores and concepts book, 95% of the questions will come straight from that. The O+M exam much harder, is this the v4 version?


----------



## GaryD (Sep 5, 2014)

John Q said:


> The GA exam is pretty straight forward. Know the cores and concepts book, 95% of the questions will come straight from that. The O+M exam much harder, is this the v4 version?


Yes, they are both v4. v4 started at the end of July this year. The core and concept book is not bad...only 90 something pages and flooded with pictures and large text.


----------



## John QPE (Sep 5, 2014)

Do you have any project experience with O+M?

When we rewrote the exams, the v4 exams were written to favor those with project experience, since the experience requirements were removed.


----------



## GaryD (Sep 5, 2014)

John Q said:


> Do you have any project experience with O+M?
> 
> When we rewrote the exams, the v4 exams were written to favor those with project experience, since the experience requirements were removed.


Yes, I do. Mainly from doing building surveys and being somewhat involved in EBOM reports. I also have an energy audit background.


----------



## John QPE (Sep 5, 2014)

You'll be fine then


----------



## iwire (Sep 7, 2014)

So i m a sort confused here. to get LEED BD+C, do I need to get the LEED GA first? If so, what's a good study guide out there?


----------



## GaryD (Sep 7, 2014)

iwire said:


> So i m a sort confused here. to get LEED BD+C, do I need to get the LEED GA first? If so, what's a good study guide out there?


There is not much out there, LEED just went to v4 in June or July this year which is slightly different than 2009. I'm taking LEED GA and O+M on the same day this month.


----------



## John QPE (Sep 8, 2014)

Core Concepts is all you need to pass the GA


----------



## GaryD (Sep 8, 2014)

John Q said:


> Core Concepts is all you need to pass the GA


I've read that (over the weekend) and it does not seem bad!


----------



## GaryD (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I am taking the tests tomorrow (LEED GA and AP O+M)... I did not study as much as I wanted to but I am hoping for the best!


----------



## ruskyline (Nov 6, 2014)

The core looks really simple. Don't see any reason why I SHOULDN'T take the GA by next month or so..


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 1, 2015)

Trev... P.E. said:


> QUOTE (DaveW @ Sep 19 2011, 01:55 AM) &lt;{POST_SNAPBACK}&gt;
> Why do you want the extra credential? I took the test before 2009 to avoid the hassle of maintenance. I get emails enticing me to add a credential, when all it really adds up to is just more $$$ for USGBC. Unless something has changed, Legacy LEED-AP is all you need to work on a LEED project. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> You don't need any credential to work on a LEED project. The only time it comes into play is if you are seeking the 'bonus' point in the ID category. LEED 2012 draft has a note that you will need a LEED AP with the specialty of the project as well as two other current LEED professionals, either GA or AP with specialty... Long story short, when LEED 2012 launches, 'legacy' AP's will no longer be able to earn that point. If that is worth something to you, enrollment may be a good idea. For most, hard to say if it holds enough value to outweigh the maintenance.


This is what I came in to ask. Has anything changed since then or is it still the same? I used to be an HVAC engineer where it might have made a difference, but I am completely out of that field now. I am a legacy AP and never did the maintenance to upgrade to BD+C.


----------



## P-E (Jun 1, 2015)

Same here. I didn't bother with the bd/bs+c because I didn't want to deal with the maintenance. I let someone else worry about that. I don't see the advantage for me.


----------



## jglavin PE (Oct 6, 2015)

One thing with this: LEED AP+ (e.g. BD+C, O+M, etc) are required for the innovation point. If you only have legacy LEED APs on a project team you will not earn the point for having a LEED AP on the team.

ETA: I seem to have missed the discussion above about this same topic. D'oh!


----------



## P-E (Oct 6, 2015)

My company was on a mission to generate as many leed ap business cards as possible. I tried to get leed removed from my business card when I got my PE. Short story long, they said no.


----------



## jglavin PE (Oct 15, 2015)

I got my leed and just haven't asked for new cards. As long as they say PE I'm fine with it as-is.


----------



## engineer123 (Oct 18, 2015)

Has anyone taken the V4 LEED AP BD+C. I'm currently studying for it and I have a long way to go. There's too much to memorize but I'm willing to give it a shot.

If anyone can provide any insight (topics to focus on, study materials,, etc), that would be great!


----------



## John QPE (Oct 19, 2015)

You need to study it all, know the website, LEED online, etc.

The project experience requirement was removed because it was too hard to verify, so when the exam was prepared, the experience portion was built into the exam .... so the more experience you have, the better you will do in the exam.


----------



## thecityofjoy (Dec 20, 2015)

Can someone post books used for LEED AP in order of importance . This could include exams.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 21, 2015)

There are about 13 pages worth of this information in this thread.


----------

